# OOC: Tales From The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern!



## Lazlow (May 17, 2005)

_Recruiting is now closed, but if you're interested in being an alternate, let me know._

IC thread here.

_Update 5 (9/6/05):_

The Team Right Now:

DrZombie - *Gruammsh Skullcleaver*:  Half-Orc Paladin of some sort.
Gray Shade - *"Sheriff" Berserker Bill*:  Human, um, Sheriff.
LogicsFate - *K*:  Human Weilder Of Magics Arcane and Necromantic (W.O.M.A.N. - see what I did there), and master of *Richard*, her cohort.
Ranger Rick - *Desert Sump*:  Human Weaponless Ar$e-kicker.
Wystan - *Ranti Akande*:  Elven Fighter, queasy of stomach, long of wind, loud of dress.



==========================================

Well, there aren't a lot of new games open to join, so I figure I'll start one.    

I'm looking to run a 3.5 game with about 4-6 players, probably starting around level 3 or 4.  Nothing special, just good ol' fashioned D&D.  Have a few home-grown adventures I'd like to try, actually, so if the first goes well, it might slowly morph into the next, and we'll see how it goes from there.  As far as books, I'll be using what I have, which are the core books, Complete Warrior and Complete Divine, and Unearthed Arcana.

A little more info:

35 point buy
Character level 4
All core races permitted
All core classes permitted
UA variant races/classes by permission
No alignment restriction   
Max gold (2700 gp for 3rd lvl characters)
Max hp first level, 3/4 hp afterwards
Will be using 'action points' from UA
Might be using 'reputation' from UA
Would like a physical description and short, not-too-detailed background of your character

The game will take place in the basic Greyhawk(ish) setting, probably with slight mods here and there as fits my DMing whim.  PC's will not initially know each other.  Adventures will generally take place in and around the town of Lizard Spit; specifically, the PC's will be loosely based out of The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern.  Indeed, the name of the campaign is, amazingly enough, "Tales from The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern."

Yeah, as you can tell, you'll need to bring your sense of humor along with you.  I would say that it'll be a feel-good, lighthearted romp through all the foibles and quirks that beset today's up-and-coming adventurers - that is, I would if I were inclined to say crap like that, which I'm not.

Any questions, ask away.  *Feel free to post your character ideas here - HOWEVER!!   In an effort to emphasize the fact that none of the PC's know each other, please put your character ideas in a spoiler block for my eyes only, and don't look at anyone elses!*  (I may regret this, but...   :\   Besides, it might be fun to watch a party of five gnomish barbarians attempt to retrieve an ancient magical artifact, negotiate peace between two warring countries, try to solve a sphinx's riddle, etc...)


----------



## Temujin (May 17, 2005)

Ooh, ooh!  pick me!    

*thumbs through books*

[sblock]I'm going the fighter route. .... not, see post below.  Yay, now I know how to spoiler.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 17, 2005)

Great!  That was a pretty fast response.

REMINDER:  Please spoiler your character ideas!  (See last paragraph of 1st post)


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 17, 2005)

Oh pick me, pretty please.

[sblock] I would like to go the route of a dwarven or halfling monk I will gen a character later and post it by lunch.

He will be a monk who is not very bright.  He will be a human LE and more like someone who takes the literal word.  Maybe someone like an evil Forrest Gump.  He will be human and a bit of a loner.  As for a hook to join the party,  Maybe he sees something Shiny and follows it.

Weapons would be his fists, not sure about the ranged weapon, maybe a sling.

Magic items He would have a ring of sustenance and that is about it.  Maybe a stick that he thinks is a mighty staff.

str16dex16con12int8wis16cha9

I could give more background and stuff on Monday when I get back.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 17, 2005)

Wow!  Two reponses within 10 minutes.  

Let's hope this keeps up!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 17, 2005)

I'm also interested!  Definite decisions will have to wait until I get my grubby, little hands on my books at home.

Preliminary ideas (with an eye towards the humorous):
[SBLOCK]1.  Human cleric of Nerull who absolutely HATES the undead.  Don't get me wrong, he rebukes them and all, but they just creep him out, give him the willies.  Um, so why is he a cleric of Nerull?  Well, it's sort of a family business, and he has a very domineering father.  That, and all the good jobs were already taken.

2.  Human waitress at the Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern who is secretly hoping to become a Drunken Master.  In the meantime, she's just happy to be drunk most of the time.

3.  Dwarven barbarian/bard with a 6 Cha.  Sadly, he thinks he's really, really good and gets very, very, upset when people don't appreciate his 5 hour epic poems.

4.  Local wisewoman/witch:  Female human sorceror who likes to butt into everybody's business, and is used to being treated with deference.  Also doesn't like men much, but she is very pretty.

5.  Halfling swashbuckler (or high Dex fighter build) who has an abysmal Wis, and more curiosity than a truck-load of cats.  Constantly in trouble and in need of rescue.  Also thinks he's Avoreen's gift to females (of all species) everywhere.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Let's hope this keeps up!




You can be fairly sure, that the game will fill up (and some more) rather quickly. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Temujin (May 17, 2005)

[sblock]Good idea on the Gnome Barbarian.. Just finishing it up now.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 17, 2005)

Branding Opportunity:

I like the way you think.   

[sblock]Dang, they're all sooooo good...  I have to say, though, that I think 1, 3, and 5 would be the best matches, as I've already got a waitress in the story, and I wrote this with out-of-town PC's in mind.  But that's as much as I dare narrow it down for you, man, I'd like to see all three!

Just off the top of my head, if you went the barbarian/bard route, I can see you having a lot of fun writing insanely long posts of epic songs, detailing every minute detail the group's been through so far...    [/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 17, 2005)

*Need some character ideas?*

Branding Opportunity:  With your permission, I'd like to open up your character ideas for other (potential) players who might need a tip on what kind of character would fit really well in this game.

So folks, if B.O. doesn't mind, and you're having a bit o' trouble coming up with character ideas, take a peek at his spoiler block above for some ideas (don't steal his, of course.  Hopefully it'll get your creative juices flowing).


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 17, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> So folks, if B.O. doesn't mind, and you're having a bit o' trouble coming up with character ideas, take a peek at his spoiler block above for some ideas (don't steal his, of course.  Hopefully it'll get your creative juices flowing).




His first idea has a wonderfully Pratchettian feel to it.

His third idea... well...

[sblock]Since I'm playing a dwarven barbarian/bard poet in one of his games at the moment, I've got a horrible feeling that my poems aren't properly appreciated!  [/sblock]

Anyway, here's my offering:

[sblock]Grey the Indecisive
A human Rog1/Clr1/Brd1, with multiple personalities.

The cleric doesn't realise he's a bard.  The bard doesn't know he's a rogue.  The rogue knows about the other two, but doesn't like to let them out, since they always spoil his fun...

And just to confuse everyone else, the cleric and the bard both look completely different, since they subconsciously use the Hat of Disguise to look they way _they_ think they look.  And naturally, they go by their own names...[/sblock]

-Hyp.


----------



## Temujin (May 17, 2005)

I hope you don't mind any Douglas Adams inspired comedy...  wacky brits.

Here's my character background anyways:

[sblock]

Gnogish grew up in an entirely unimportant village in the middle of the most staggeringly boring tracts of pastoral landscape that are often seen in those sort of washed paintings that rich people like to hang in their homes and make all sorts of comments towards while sipping wine and chatting vigorously to people they didn’t care to know.  Seeing as this quite remote and uneventful town was where Gnogish was to spend his rather long childhood (longer than most gnomes – his mother was quite protective) he decided to make the most fun of the situation and introduce some ‘events’ into the quite thorp.  Needless to say, the fires were quite frowned upon, even more so than the whole-goat milk incident (one would think that whole milk would utilize the entire beast).  The town issued a very stern plea never to return by the town, Gnogish gathered what he could (including his whole milk) and set out to discover more eventful circumstances.  Sadly, being raised in such a place, he had no real life skills and was quickly reduced to savagery in the cool, slightly damp, and not entirely un-harsh climate of the pastoral countryside.  Sustaining himself on small woodland creatures (often his knack with speaking with these animals would go off at entirely the wrong time) and various shrubs, he managed to eke out an existence as he slowly learned the ways of the world.

Becoming bored with the quite repetitive trials of making shelter, finding food and staying safe, he has decided to return to society to find something more fulfilling and hopefully more interesting.

[/sblock]


----------



## Agrajag (May 17, 2005)

I'm interested in playing i'll think of some ideas in a little bit......

Here we go

[sblock]A Dwarven Druid with Agrizoophobia or Fear of Wild Animals who would probably have to make a will save every time he spotted even the simplest of animals such as a rabbit, his mission in life is to reveal the secret to the oblivious people in the lands[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 18, 2005)

[sblock] Buaahahahaaa. Lawfull neutral female cleric of Wee Jas. A bit of healing, a bit of raising the dead. Nothing evil, but nothing good (for free) either. No. Make that a sorceress or a wizard, specialised in necromancy. Not evil, but callous and a bit disturbing.

And if there's allready fifteen spellcasters in the party, I'll play a half-orc paladin  . Ugly as sin, rough, uncompromising, honest but blunt, and not afraid to whet his sword, nudge-nudge winkle-winkle. Euuhm, well, not in the nudge-nudge sense really.[/sblock]


----------



## Agrajag (May 18, 2005)

Oh and heres my background

[sblock]Born from a druid, raised by druids,i grew up to be quite the looker with sandy blonde hair and blue eyes with a greenish hue weighing about 245lbs and grew to be as tall as 4' 2", i was determined to become the best druid in all druidism so, at the age of 72, i set out early one morning from my clan to show them my awesome might in the magic of nature oblivious of what was about to happen. While traveling through the forest tree by tree i spotted the strangest animal that i had ever seen, also by the fact that this was the first time i had ever stepped foot out of the village, i pursued it with great determination to find out what in the nine hells it was. Thats when it hit me, it was tempting me toying with my head, somehow someway it knew i was following it so it drew me farther and farther from my land to perform some outraegeous ritual upon my soul. "Just look at it plotting" i told myself "i'll show that thing whos boss with its white coat and long ears, and those espeacially funny looking buck teeth, i'll show him what for." I prepared my spells so that i could talk to the thing and insult him in any way "your a vile dumbo-nothing wretch" i told it and it just stared at me like i was insane, those eyes THOSE HORRID BEADY EEEYES!!! "Back demon I know what you and your friends are up to and i shall forewarn everyone about the truth of you and your "little" friends SECRET plans for domination. So off i ran back into the village telling everything i had learned about forest critters "secret" plot, this unfortunately got me disowned by my family and eventually kicked out of the clan, but till this day do i still warn any sucker to whom have been tricked by these "creatures" of the forest and when ever my authority is question and my name is asked i answer with a simple reply "some people call me.........Tim"[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> His third idea... well...



[LITTLE WHITE LIE]I swear, that idea has absolutely nothing to do with your character in my game ... [/LITTLE WHITE LIE]

I do love your recent poem, that isn't a lie.  And he does have more than a 6 Cha.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 18, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Branding Opportunity:  With your permission, I'd like to open up your character ideas for other (potential) players who might need a tip on what kind of character would fit really well in this game.
> 
> So folks, if B.O. doesn't mind, and you're having a bit o' trouble coming up with character ideas, take a peek at his spoiler block above for some ideas (don't steal his, of course.  Hopefully it'll get your creative juices flowing).



Thanks for the kudos!  You have my permission.  You know, seeing my screen name abbreviated makes me think I should have thought a little longer before picking it.


----------



## khavren (May 18, 2005)

[sblock]


Elven Drunken monk raised and trained by halflings?

[/sblock]


----------



## Seeten (May 18, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> [LITTLE WHITE LIE]I swear, that idea has absolutely nothing to do with your character in my game ... [/LITTLE WHITE LIE]
> 
> I do love your recent poem, that isn't a lie.  And he does have more than a 6 Cha.




But not much more.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 18, 2005)

Here we go:

[sblock]An angsty, BA halfling ranger with a pet house cat. Oh, and he dual wields kukris.[/sblock]


----------



## Jarlaxale (May 18, 2005)

*Look AT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE*

[sblock]I'm a BARBARIAN HALFLING! Named CRUM"the mighty". I love the thrill of adventure and romantic walks on the beach........Did I mention I'M A PACIFIST!!!!!(dramatic music in back) (Pacifist is someone who hates fighting) I grew up a mean little halfling who changed his ways when a great man muhamed rhondi changed my ways. ever since I've been nice, instead a blow to the head with a axe, I give them a flower........Yep.............PACIFIST.[/sblock]


----------



## Seeten (May 18, 2005)

okok, I'm gonna take a quick think about this...

[sblock]
Female elf fighter, with strength of 9, who wears full plate armor and wields a two handed sword, and wears a big helm that keeps falling into her eyes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Agrajag (May 18, 2005)

This is how you bring up the spoiler block for those of you that dont know so go ahead and look at this...anybody may look at this but i won't say any names.

*BRACKETT* sblock *BRAKETT* bio n' stuff *BRACKETT* *FRONT SLASH* sblock *BRACKETT*


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 18, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> But not much more.




Man, that horsey-girl's just asking for more verses, isn't she? 

-Hyp.


----------



## Seeten (May 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Man, that horsey-girl's just asking for more verses, isn't she?
> 
> -Hyp.




She has a good sense of humor. Not to mention a 22 charisma. Dont make me spread any stories about you!


----------



## LogicsFate (May 18, 2005)

Heck lemme edit the Idea 

[sblock] Couple of wizards(I'm in a spell slinging mood)
A Chaotic Good necromancer(using the UE variant for the skeleton familar)
She sees undead as tools for the betterment of mankind and tends to dress them up 
so that people don't get the willes and so they don't see beloved family member (people get so angry over the littlest things)
Though good at heart she has less love of the living and their irritating habits (like not doing everything she says) [/sblock]


----------



## Jarlaxale (May 18, 2005)

*If you liked that you'll like this*

[sblock]a dark elf afraid of the dark...as simple as that[/sblock]


----------



## Jarlaxale (May 18, 2005)

*Adds On To My Newest Character*

[sblock]My name is nitrodieomuos....born in the underdark and raised. I sleep with a night light and wet my pants till I was 135 years old...but thats against the plot of my plan.....hheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheehheh....anyways I am truly terrified of the dark and wish to see those ultraviolent lights kill me from the inside...[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (May 18, 2005)

For every submission you read three will take it's place


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2005)

Throwing my hat into the ring...
[sblock]Karjanga is a short, powerful half-orc woman who clearly embodies contradiction.  Though she bears an axe at her side, she bears the tattoos of a shaman, and while she has a raven that answers her calls, she also displays the blood fury of her ancestors.  She has a peculiar beauty that calls to both human and orc males, and a stunning amount of self-confidence.  Her hair is raven black and her eyes are a piercing blue.  She wears leather armor inscribed with orcish runes of courage, and has a greataxe notched with several kills.

Karjanga was born of a powerful orc chieftan and an equally powerful warrior woman who fell in love with him.  With two such powerful people lending her their blood, it was forgone that their offspring would be a warrior.  And warrior she was, displaying her father's battle-rages from an early age.  However, she also bullied the shaman of her tribe into teaching her the secrets of magic she felt were flowing in her blood.  Many were surprised when their "Little Lion" would manifest darts of light or fire to combat her enemies in addition to her axe.  Karjanga soon became bored with her father's tribe, finding it limiting, as magic was little understood.  She has strode outward into the larger world to fuel her magic as well as her lust for battle.

I would see her as a Barbarian/Sorcerer angling for the Rage Mage prestige class.  [/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 18, 2005)

HOLY CRAP, PEOPLE    

Wow.  I really didn't expect such an enthusiastic response.  ELEVEN people with character ideas so far, and I know of two others who might be interested who haven't posted here yet!

Thanks a lot for all of your ideas.  While I would love to have you all play, I think we'd all agree that it would be a logistical nightmare (well, it would be for me, anyway).  So while I hate to do this, I'm going to have to suck it up and hand-pick a few for this first group.  I'll take a look at everyone's ideas so far and see what would make the most interesting party.  I'll go ahead and max it out at 6 players.  I'll try to post a roster no later than 24 hours from the time of this post.

And yes, I did say "first group".  If this goes well, I'm seriously considering starting another party to go through the adventure once this first game gets well established.  Anyone who didn't get picked this first time around will be on the "priority list" for the next group.  And I trust that we're all honest enough to keep from giving away information between games...


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 18, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP, PEOPLE
> 
> Wow. I really didn't expect such an enthusiastic response. ELEVEN people with character ideas so far, and I know of two others who might be interested who haven't posted here yet!
> 
> ...




So should we wait to develop them further?  I know mine was not very developed because of a time constraint yesterday afternoon.  For those not picked, can you tell why?  Following your rule of not peeking, makes it hard to see what you where looking for.


----------



## Lazlow (May 18, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> So should we wait to develop them further?  I know mine was not very developed because of a time constraint yesterday afternoon.  For those not picked, can you tell why?  Following your rule of not peeking, makes it hard to see what you where looking for.




Sorry, I meant to set a deadline for submissions.  Since I've already got about a dozen responses, I won't give a whole lot of time - let's say tomorrow (Thursday the 18th) at noon CST.  It's still open to everyone, and if you've already given me an idea, you can submit another or tweak the ones you have.

As far as what I'll be looking for, well, I don't have any specifics in mind really, I'll just be looking for what I think will make a good party.  I don't really have any criteria in mind.  It may be a well-rounded party, class-wise, or it very well may be that band of six gnomish barbarians I mentioned before.  The adventure doesn't really necessitate any particular class or group of classes.

As far as overall character design, I did mention that Branding Opportunity had some really good ideas - and this is because a lot of those ideas were very similar to characters that I have made in the past, like the barbarian gnome who thought he was a scholar (8ish intelligence) or the delusional GURPS character who wore a Lone Ranger mask, believed himself to be a law enforcement officer, and had an insatiable curiosity for buttons, levers, and switches.  As I mentioned before, it's not a super-serious campaign; I guess the best advice I can give you is the quirkier the character, the better.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 18, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant to set a deadline for submissions. Since I've already got about a dozen responses, I won't give a whole lot of time - let's say tomorrow (Thursday the 18th) at noon CST. It's still open to everyone, and if you've already given me an idea, you can submit another or tweak the ones you have.
> 
> As far as what I'll be looking for, well, I don't have any specifics in mind really, I'll just be looking for what I think will make a good party. I don't really have any criteria in mind. It may be a well-rounded party, class-wise, or it very well may be that band of six gnomish barbarians I mentioned before. The adventure doesn't really necessitate any particular class or group of classes.
> 
> As far as overall character design, I did mention that Branding Opportunity had some really good ideas - and this is because a lot of those ideas were very similar to characters that I have made in the past, like the barbarian gnome who thought he was a scholar (8ish intelligence) or the delusional GURPS character who wore a Lone Ranger mask, believed himself to be a law enforcement officer, and had an insatiable curiosity for buttons, levers, and switches. As I mentioned before, it's not a super-serious campaign; I guess the best advice I can give you is the quirkier the character, the better.




Damn, En world was down and I missed your reply.  I can not get a submission in till monday as I will be offline till than.


----------



## Lazlow (May 18, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Damn, En world was down and I missed your reply.  I can not get a submission in till monday as I will be offline till than.




Howzabout I keep you on the short list for the next group?


----------



## Wystan (May 18, 2005)

[sblock] I would like to play an elven warrior with a medium strength and a pretty good int. Sort of meant to be a wizard but didn't like the schooling... He decided that when he was younger he would go for warrior training. He tends to dislike blood however so he is working to get blind fighting to learn to fight without seeing the blood. He also does not like dark colors and tends to dress very bright and hates to whisper. He feels it is below him to not give an enemy an idea that they are about to be slain by him.[/sblock]


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 18, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Howzabout I keep you on the short list for the next group?




Well I guess I should accept that and be happy.  I did expand him a bit more.


----------



## Lazlow (May 18, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Well I guess I should accept that and be happy.  I did expand him a bit more.




That's all I really want right now, I don't need a complete character sheet just yet, just a solid concept.  Go ahead and post that and let me look at it.


----------



## Agrajag (May 18, 2005)

This is just an idea (that has probably already been taken) but anywho...
[sblock]An athiest Cleric who just like the quirks that come with the class, though he hardly realizes that there is no one to really give him powers...also he likes wearing white flowing robes[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 18, 2005)

*Recruiting Update*

Now that the boards are back up I can make a few clarifications.

- Deadline for character _idea_ submissions (not necessarily completed character sheets) is still tomorrow at noon (Thursday 18 May, CST).  Sorry if that ticks anyone off due to the boards being down, but...

- ...I've already got over a dozen submissions right now and it won't be first come first serve anyway.  Like I said, I'm going to pick the characters I think will best fit in a group.  That being said...

- ...I _will_ be running a second group through this adventure.  It'll be the same adventure (at least in the beginning, my adventures tend to morph into entirely different things as they progress - I'm more player-driven than driven by what I've written down), so no peeking and no leaking info and all that stuff.  If your character is suddenly blessed with Amazing Powers Of Precognition, he or she will most likely be suddenly blessed with my Even More Amazing Powers Of A Ticked-Off DM.

- For those who care (you never know, some do), the groups aren't going to consist of "the best" and "the rest".  I've got plenty of characters to choose from that will give me ample opportunity to make two groups of Pure Awesome.  You're ALL winners in my book!*

- What I'm looking for as far as character ideas is a little something more than "Elven wizard" or "Human fighter".  Like I said before, take a peek at Branding Opportunity's preliminary ideas in his first post above if you're having trouble.  If you don't want to peek, here's an example I just thunked up of the top of my head:

"Indur Anvilson is a Dwarven fighter who loves his hammer.  I mean he LOVES his hammer.  He keeps it in a fur-lined carrying case when he isn't using it - which isn't often, because he uses it for EVERYTHING.  Back scratcher, fork, bookmark, you name it.  Problem is he likes it so much he hates getting it really dirty, especially with the blood of would-be attackers, so he tends to let others do the fighting for him, unless really pressed into battle."

:\ Okay, that's kinda sucky but you get the idea.  Quirky is good.

===============

*Not really.  Refer to first post on the types of things I'm most likely inclined to say.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 18, 2005)

Edited my first idea a little and thought up a few more:

[sblock]
 An angsty, BA halfling ranger with a pet house cat. Oh, and he dual wields kukris. Well, at least he thinks he is all tough. He's been having weird dreams about a dark skinned elf and believes that this good natured killer was a previous life of his. Attempts to live up to elf in his dreams, hoping others will see the derring do and cunning in himself.

A human monk who is the master of the grapple. Likes to immobolize his oppossition in order to tell them the virtues of his god. 

A warrior from a foreign land. Master of honor and tea ceremonies and the draw cut and committing ritual suicide and lengthy debates about all of the above said skills. Oh, and he's a goth kid.

A young lass of 17-18. Intelligent but fairly clueless about the world around her. Except she's a sorceress. And she doesn't know she's a sorceress. Weird things just happen around her during times of strong emotion and she has no idea why.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 18, 2005)

*More Recruiting Stuff for Everyone!*

I was going to reply to each of you separately until I remembered how incredibly lazy I can be.  I can also be fairly blunt when necessary, as you'll all see.  To wit:

*Ranger Rick:*  That's good, just what I'm looking for.  Thanks.

*Temujin:*  I like it.  Thanks.

*Branding Opportunity:*  You da man.

*Hypersmurf:*  You, additionally, are da man.  (A very brave man.)

*Agrajag:*  There's something wrong with you.  I like that.

*Dr. Zombie:*  Your second idea is probably best, but I'll leave the final choice to you.

*Khavren:*  Little more info?

*Captain Tagon:*  Oh.  OH.  OHHHH, _NOW_ I get it.  The... Guy with the things and the other thing.  I like it.  I like it a lot.  But I like your other ones, too.  You pick, I can't.  (You've managed to pick a few classes that haven't been picked already.)

*Jarlaxale:*  Um...  Yeah, somehow I don't think your first one would work all that well.  There's a thin line between 'quirky' and 'likely to get killed immediately'.  And your second one is definitely original, but there's another thin line between 'quirky' and 'completely incapable of functioning whatsoever'.

*Seeten:*  That could work - but I hope you have some contingencies in mind for that particular character.  (See my comments to Jarlaxale above)

*Logics Fate:*  Your second idea would be perfect!

*Isida:*  Oh, you know what you are.  Yes you do.  That's right:  Da man.  (Actually I have no earthly idea if any of you three are actually males or not, so, if you're not, um...  You go, girl!   )

*Wystan:*  Could you elaborate on that some?

=============

That's all for now.  More later, I'm sure.

Oh, one last thing.  Does everyone have the latest HeroForge character sheet thingy?  I'd really prefer character sheets in that if at all possible.  I can post it here if anyone needs it (you'll need Excel to use it).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Post away and I'll get to work on the sheet.  

And it's Da Woman.  

Edit - Hmm... I found and downloaded HeroForge, but I cannot seem to find how to select a class.


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 19, 2005)

I don't have the newest HeroForge but I'll go grab it. Yeah, I think I'm going with either the first or last concept I made. Can't quite decide yet though.


----------



## Agrajag (May 19, 2005)

I changed one teency thing of my character

[sblock]i'm a dwarf[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

*HeroForge stuff*

Well, I see that there are a few slightly different versions of HeroForge floating around out there.  The one I prefer to use (both for ease of use and the number of cool features) can be found here.  There are two to choose from, use the second one (filename is 'HeroForge(3.5-06/29/2004)', it's 2.41MB).  I've tried a few times to attach it here but I can't for some reason, so you'll have to download it yourself.  

As I mentioned, you'll need Excel to use it, and I see also that you need to have the Analysis Toolpak installed (if you don't already have it installed, it's easy:  In Excel, go to the 'Tools' menu, select 'Add Ins', then 'Analysis Toolpak', hit OK).  You might need the installation disks, I'm not sure.  But the sheet is worth digging out those disks, trust me.  When you open the file be sure to choose 'enable macros' or it won't work.    

Now, this particular version does just about everything for you.  On the first tab, 'House Rules', you can choose which books you want to use, what pantheons are included in your character's campaign, and some other specific rules (you can even use this for Living Greyhawk if you're doing that).  For this campaign, just select Complete Warrior and Complete Divine, and choose both the Core and Full Greyhawk pantheons.  If you don't like a lot of detail on your sheet, you can also choose the topmost option, 'Summarize Class Abilities' (I usually don't check that, myself).

Now you can just go down the row of tabs, 'Race & Stats', 'Classes', 'Skills', etc., all the way down to the two character sheet tabs, where everything is displayed nicely for you (those two pages are the ones you'd print out if you like).  Most everything has a drop-down menu with all your previously chosen options (from the first tab), there are a few places where you can override the selections if you need to.  There are usually instructions on how each page or each feature on a page works.

For ability scores, just enter in the value where the numbers are (it starts at 8 for all stats) and it adds up the point buy for you directly below them there.  Be sure to go back and choose an ability increase when you reach 4th level (and every 4th level afterwards, of course).

Your character's feats are nicely kept track of for you, it shades out all the ones you aren't eligible for yet, and there's a drop down menu of classes that determines your classes' bonus feats for you (they become highlighted).  (Pay attention to the note at the top of that page when you choose your feats.)

Here's a really cool feature:  If you cast arcane spells, a couple of 'Wizard Spellbook' tabs pop up, where you can pick and choose your spells.  It also automatically adds a spell sheet for you.  As you work your way down the tabs, it'll pop up (eventually), and there's a drop down menu for your class.  Select your class, and voila!  All of the spell available to you are instantly added to your sheet.  All you have to do is select which ones you have prepared.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Well, you do need the disk to install the Analysis ToolPak, which unfortunetly I don't have.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, you do need the disk to install the Analysis ToolPak, which unfortunetly I don't have.




Same here


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, you do need the disk to install the Analysis ToolPak, which unfortunetly I don't have.




Oh well.  You might try it without the toolpak installed, although I have no idea what might happen without it.

No biggie, it's just a little time saver.


----------



## Wystan (May 19, 2005)

Updated mine with a bit more information.


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Updated mine with a bit more information.




Ah, good.

[sblock]So an elf who's a bit of a fop (aren't they all, though?) and who's also obnoxious and loud, in more ways than one.  I like it, as well as the Blindfighting angle, that's really good.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Oh well.  You might try it without the toolpak installed, although I have no idea what might happen without it.
> 
> No biggie, it's just a little time saver.



  Aye, I tried it without, but I couldn't select a class, books, or anything else of that matter.  I'll try to do it very carefully on regular ol' Word though.


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Aye, I tried it without, but I couldn't select a class, books, or anything else of that matter.  I'll try to do it very carefully on regular ol' Word though.




No prob.


----------



## Wystan (May 19, 2005)

So we attach the character sheets here for your perusal?


----------



## Gray Shade (May 19, 2005)

*Howdy!*

Hey, sorry I'm running a bit late, but can I still get in on this game?  I hear it's the coolest!


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Hey, sorry I'm running a bit late, but can I still get in on this game?  I hear it's the coolest!




Well...  I'm a softy, so alright.  I'll need a character idea quick-like, though.


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> So we attach the character sheets here for your perusal?




Yep - attach 'em if you got 'em.

Stay tuned for an important announcement...


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

*Important Announcement*

Okay folks, after looking over all 14 submissions, I've decided to make two groups of 7, so everyone who's still interested in this crazy venture gets to play.  Huzzah!

Here are the two separate but equal parties (last updated 5/23/05):

*Team Salty*
Agrajag
Branding Opportunity
Gray Shade
Jarlaxale
LogicsFate
Ranger Rick
Wystan

*Team Baldy*
Captain Tagon
Dr. Zombie
Hypersmurf
Isida Kep'Tukari
Khavren
Temujin

To say that the character pool was interesting would be an understatement.  I'm surprised, though, that with so many submissions there were still a couple of classes that weren't picked at all - which made both groups a bit shy on certain skills.  However, like I said before, I wasn't going to pick the groups to be well-rounded class-wise anyway (this adventure really doesn't call for it).  I picked the groups to be the most fun (well, fun to me...  You may not agree, but to that I say   ).

But in the interest of your characters' preservation, I'm going to let you all start out at 4th level.  This will allow at least some of the "certain skills" to come forth in the groups (you can probably figure that out, I'm sure), and for the rest of you, well, extra hit points, skill points, maybe a feat, and an extra ability point.  Yay!

(Apologies to those who may have finished their sheets, but I'm sure you won't mind the extra level.    )

One last note - for the couple of you who hadn't yet finalized on which character idea you were going to play (you know who you are), I tried to take that into account.  However, I still reserve the right to swap someone from one team to another.  Probably won't happen, but you never know.


----------



## Wystan (May 19, 2005)

General Character Attached:

Fixed it and attached, only basic EQ like armor and weapons so far.
Now I need to modify it for the extra level... 
Extra Level Added and character should be good now

Added more Equipment (He should be good to go now, just needs some rations and such)


*What is starting gold for a 4th level character anyway?
See my New Post for the newest Version as Starting gold is 5400*


[sblock] If the Magic Items cost too much I will remove the Armor magic first and the sword second, he needs the backpack (weakling) [/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

*Another Important Announcement*

Great, thanks for reminding me of something:

Since you're starting out 4th level, take the max level of gold for 4th level (I don't have my books with me right now, so I'm not sure what it is, exactly).  Also, you can take any non-magical weapons and/or equipment you want for free, as long as the original cost (in the book) is less than 100 gp.  (This is to help represent your previous years of adventuring - don't know if this is an actual rule or a house rule, but we'll use it.)


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 19, 2005)

Glad to be on board!  Now I just have to figure out which character will be the most fun to play.


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Glad to be on board!  Now I just have to figure out which character will be the most fun to play.




Glad to have you on board!

[sblock]I take it you didn't get my email (I sent you one via your profile).  I was hoping you'd play the cleric of Nerull who hates undead; there's another character in your group for whom your character would have some GREAT opportunity for interaction.  You can probably guess what that character is, but if not, then you'll find out soon enough.  I'll leave the choice up to you, of course, but my vote's for your cleric.    [/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for getting me in, Lazlow.  You're already cool.

I'm thinking of a Lycantrhope Dracolich with a vorpal sword and the power to summon either Kraken or Stirge out of his belly as a free action each round . . . that's eccentric, will you allow that?

If not, I guess I'll go back to the idea I'd already submitted . . .


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting me in, Lazlow.  You're already cool.




I concur.    



> I'm thinking of a Lycantrhope Dracolich with a vorpal sword and the power to summon either Kraken or Stirge out of his belly as a free action each round . . . that's eccentric, will you allow that?




I'll allow this, if you don't mind being blind, deaf, mute, and tiny-sized.



> If not, I guess I'll go back to the idea I'd already submitted . . .




That's probably for the best...


----------



## Wystan (May 19, 2005)

[sblock]Any word on if my magic EQ is acceptable or not?[/sblock]

I was thinking of playing an Anthropomorphic Hippopotamaus with a low self esteem problem and a weight gain problem. But the idea was just to large to wrap my head around...


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> [sblock]Any word on if my magic EQ is acceptable or not?[/sblock]




[sblock]I didn't see any equipment on there but a sword, flail, chain shirt, buckler, and a blindfold.  Did I get the wrong sheet?[/sblock]



> I was thinking of playing an Anthropomorphic Hippopotamaus with a low self esteem problem and a weight gain problem. But the idea was just to large to wrap my head around...




We'll save that one for the TMNT campaign...


----------



## Wystan (May 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK]I updated it again and made the sword and the armor magic and then bought a haywards handy haversack total magic costs is around 5500 gold.[/sblock]
I am logging for the Night, I mainly read this at work 9-5 EST. If you need me send an e-mail to [sblock]1380488(at)skytel(dot)com and I will get a page and know to check here.[/sblock]
I like this spoiler block stuff, like so:

[sblock]Made you look[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

*Wystan*



			
				Wystan said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK]I updated it again and made the sword and the armor magic and then bought a haywards handy haversack total magic costs is around 5500 gold.[/sblock]




[sblock]As long as you haven't spent over the max starting gold for a 4th level character, it's fine by me.  I'll check in the book tonight and let you know.[/sblock]



> I am logging for the Night, I mainly read this at work 9-5 EST. If you need me send an e-mail to [sblock]1380488(at)skytel(dot)com and I will get a page and know to check here.[/sblock]




Same here, CST.  I usually don't post on the weekends, but I have a couple times in the past.



> I like this spoiler block stuff, like so:
> 
> [sblock]Made you look[/sblock]




[sblock]Monkey see, monkey do![/sblock]

All these spoiler blocks can be confusing if you don't put the respondant's name in there somewhere...


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

*Character Sheets*

Hey all you player type folks, if you could get your character sheets to me by Monday afternoonish, that would be just super peachy.  I'd like to get this show on the road!

Here's some incentive for ye:  First group to get me all their character sheets gets a surprise!*












================

*Cover charge to the tavern will be waived half price 3% off


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Ok, here's my character, first draft, ready for DM approval.

[sblock]*Karjanga Stonecrusher
Female Half-Orc Barbarian 1/ Sorcerer 3*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Deity:*  Kord
*Height:* 5' 8''
*Weight:* 260lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 17

*Str:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +2 racial]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial]  
*Wis:* 8 (-1) [0 points] 
*Cha:* 17 (+3) [13 points, -2 racial, +1 level] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha, darkvision 60 ft, orc blood.  Fast movement, illiteracy, rage 1/day, proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).  Arcane spells, familiar.

*Hit Dice:* 1d12+3d4+8
*HP:* 29 (rage - 37)
*AC:* 15 (+3 armor, +1 Dex)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 40ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+3 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will +2 [+3 base, -1 Wis] (+6 against mind-affecting effects)

*BAB:* +2
*Melee Atk:* +7 (1d12+7/x3/S, greataxe)  (Rage atk +9, 1d12+10)
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d8/x3/100 ft./P, longbow)

*Skills:*
Bluff +7 [4 rank, +3 Cha]
Climb +8 [4 ranks, +4 Str]
Concentration +6 [4 ranks, +2 Con]
Intimidate +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
Jump +8 [4 ranks, +4 Str]
Knowledge (arcana) +6 [5 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen +1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 Alertness]
Spot +1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 Alertness]
Swim +8 [4 ranks, +4 Str]

*Feats:*
Combat Casting (1st level)
Force of Personality (3rd level) [From Complete Adventurer, apply Cha instead of Wis mod to Will saves vs. mind affecting spells and effects]

*Languages:*  Common, Orc, Draconic

*Spells Known*
Save DC +3 – Spells per day 6/6
0th - _acid splash, detect magic, flare, ray of frost, touch of fatigue._
1st – _enlarge person, fist of stone (Complete Arcane), magic missile, shocking grasp_

*Equipment:*

*+1 leather armor* – 1,160gpgp (20 lbs)
*+1 Greataxe* – 2,320gp (12 lbs)
*Longbow* – 75gp (3 lbs)
*40 arrows* – 2gp (6 lbs)
*Dagger* – 2gp (1 lb)
*Cloak of Resistance +1* – 1,000gp
*Spell component pouch* – 15gp
*Wand of ray of enfeeblement* – 750gp
*Backpack*  - 2gp (2 lbs)
~*Bedroll* 5sp (5 lbs)
~*Waterskin* 1gp (4 lbs)
~*50 ft. hemp rope* 1gp (10 lbs)
~*Trail rations (10 days worth)* 5gp (10 lbs)
~*Belt pouch* 1gp (1/2 lb)
~*Traveler’s outfit* (Free) 
~*Whetstone* – 2cp (4 lbs)


*Money*
170gp

*Thrash, raven familiar:*  Tiny magical beast; HD 3: hp 15; Init +2; Spd 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average); AC 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +3; Grp -10; Atk: claws +7 melee (1d2-5); full Atk: claws +7 melee (1d2-5); Space/Reach 2 ½ ft./0 ft.; SQ low-light vision, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells; AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6.

_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +2, Climb –1, Concentration +4, Intimidate +2, Jump –1, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim -1; Alertness, Weapon Finesse.

_Speaks Common_

~~~~~

*Appearance:*  Karjanga is very powerfully built half-orc woman.  She has a long fall of glossy, raven-black hair plaited with raven feathers.  Brilliant violet eyes dominate a haughty and elegant face.  Her orc heritage gives her olive skin and slightly pointed ears, as well as very small tusks.  She wears crimson leather armor and bears a greataxe at her side notched with many kills.  A beaded pouch is at her belt, and a raven sits on her shoulder.

*Personality:*  Karjanga is a stunningly self-confident woman, secure in her martial prowess as well as her magical might.  She goes forth expecting to succeed at everything that she does, and usually accomplishes her goals.  She has powerful opinions on everything from other people to politics, and tends to make snap judgments based on little information.  She can show loyalty to those whom she deems worthy, but is an implacable enemy to almost anyone else.  All in all she’s a rather difficult friend to have.

*Background:*  Karjanga was born of a powerful orc chieftain and an equally powerful warrior woman who fell in love with him. With two such powerful people lending her their blood, it was forgone that their offspring would be a warrior. And warrior she was, displaying her father's battle-rages from an early age. However, she also bullied the shaman of her tribe into teaching her the secrets of magic she felt were flowing in her blood. Many were surprised when their "Little Lion" would manifest darts of light or fire to combat her enemies in addition to her axe. Karjanga soon became bored with her father's tribe, finding it limiting, as magic was little understood. She has stridden outward into the larger world to fuel her magic as well as her lust for battle.[/sblock]


----------



## Seeten (May 19, 2005)

Heh, I dont see a big problem of survivability, well, maybe some


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

guess I'll have to write up my [sblock] 



Spoiler



drunken, skinny, supercillioius, sloppy, occasionally violent, boozing, glutton elf/monk


 [/sblock] now.


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Heh, I dont see a big problem of survivability, well, maybe some




I hope you're not peeking at spoilers...!


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> guess I'll have to write up my
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you!


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> So much for the element of surprise... :\




What, you assumed I would tell the truth?

[sblock]

Actually I was thinking that every comedy needs a straight man, so I was considering going for an odd couple effect and making felix, who grew up with the slobs and now can't stand any mess or chaos at all. at least until he gets tricked into drinking, or breaks down and turns into the worst of the lot


Good/bad/indifferent? I can go for more like one line I actually wrote if it would work better
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 20, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> What, you assumed I would tell the truth?
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...





[sblock]That's actually a really good idea.  Let's give that a shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, here's my character, first draft, ready for DM approval.
> 
> [sblock]*Karjanga Stonecrusher
> Female Half-Orc Barbarian 1/ Sorcerer 3*
> ...




Looks good, Isida, just a couple comments:

[sblock]Complete Arcane and Complete Adventurer weren't in my original book list, but the feat and spell you chose are too perfect for your character to disallow them.  As long as you give me the particulars for each feat/spell/whatever, I don't mind (of course, you're just feeding my bad habits by making me want to go out and get those books now...).

I'd also like to thank you personally for joining my game here.  I'm a little wary of some of the guys who haven't been around for very long, more often than not they tend to lose interest quickly and the game just degenerates until it's unplayable.  But I 'know' you from The Mythar Resistance and have seen some of your other games, and it makes me feel a little more confident that this game will actually get somewhere.  So, again, thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## Seeten (May 20, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> I hope you're not peeking at spoilers...!




I meant my own! lol


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

Lazlow - [sblock]And just to be extra polite, lemme get you the specifics for Fist of Stone...  

*Fist of Stone*
Transmutation (Earth)
*Level:* Sorcerer/wizard 1, warmage 1
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute

You transform one of your hands into a mighty fist of living stone, gaining a +6 enhancement bonus to Strength for purposes of attacks, grapple checks, or breaking and crushing items.  In addition, you gain the ability to make one natural slam attack as a standard action, dealing 1d6 points of damage plus your new Strength bonus (or 1-1/2 times your Strength bonus if you make no other attacks that round).  You can make the slam attack as a natural secondary attack with the normal -5 penalty (or -2 penalty if you have the Multiattack feat; see page 304 of the _Monster Manual_) as part of a full attack action.  However you cannot gain more than one slam attack per round with this spell due to a high base attack bonus (+6 or higher).

Your fist undergoes no change in size or form, remaining as flexible and responsive as it would normall while under the spell's effect.

_Material Component:_ A pebble inscribed with a stylized fist design.

I also made minor corrections to her attack with her greataxe due to its magical nature.  

I'm glad to be aboard.  Sometimes us old-timers can get the new people stimulated to join or whatnot.  "What, Brother Shatterstone/Ferrix/Isida/etc. is in this game?  Sweet!"  Or I could be ascribing far too much coolness to us.   

Sorry about springing books not on the list on you, but I think I covered everything.[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 20, 2005)

Lazlow, it's for yooooooooou!
[Sblock]Hi there, I don't think I'll be able to get you my character until Sunday night at the very earliest.  I'm working tomorrow, and then I'm away all weekend.

I also just realized how twisted I am.  I'm going ahead with the Neutral Human Cleric 4 of Nerull, but I want to make him a little gross.  So maybe the reason he doesn't like undead, is because he's a little bit of one himself.

This is a feat from _Libris Mortis_, so feel free to nix it.  I guess part of me wants to see how far I can push this character concept into the disturbing, yet still keep him humerous.  In case you dont' have that book:

[SBLOCK]MOTHER CYST [GENERAL]
You gain the ability to cast necrotic cyst spells by growing one of your own.
*Prerequisites*:  Caster level 1st, Knowledge (religion) 2 ranks.
*Benefit*:  You grow an internal cyst of undead flesh called a mother cyst.  The cyst may be noticable as a discolored swelling on your skin, if desired.  The mother cyst is slightly painful, but otherwise isn't harmful.  The mother cyst grants you access to a selection of cyst-related spells listed below.
_Necrotic Cyst Spells_:  1st-_necrotic awareness_, 2nd-_necrotic cyst._[/SBLOCK]Both of these spells are pretty-much non-combat related.
The reason I'd pick it is for pure story purpose.  He's a goofy guy with a dark secret.  Wooooo!  Scary!!!!

If you don't like that one, I'd pick Necromantic Presence, which gives all nearby undead a +4 turn resistance.  I can image once other's notice all the undead looking at me lovingly, they'll ask me to wait outside.  Basically my idea for him is a guy who's pretty much the nicest guy you've met, but he carries a scythe with him everywhere, and asks you if you've ever considered that death really isn't such a bad thing.  The reason he doesn't like undead, is because they're kinda wishy-washy death-wise.  Not really alive, not really dead either.  He prefers the real thing.[/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (May 20, 2005)

I was just checking in, I will post everything sunday afternoon. I would do it sooner but my sqedual hectic this weekend


----------



## Wystan (May 20, 2005)

To the GM 

My new character and some notes:
[sblock]Magic Chainshirt +1 (1000+250) 1250
Magic Long Sword +1 (2000+315) 2315
Hewards Handy Haversack (2000) 2000
Total				        5565

I would be 165Gp over…Hmmm


Change to 
Mithral Chainshirt (1100)
Magic Long Sword +1 (2315)
Handy Haversack (2000)
Total		       5415

Now it is Over by 15Gp 
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

[sblock] allright, I'm going for the 'djeez-why-are-all-the-other-palladins-such-a-bunch-of-goody-shoe-morons-who-were-at-the-back-of-the-line-when-brains-were-handed-out', chain-smoking, grumbling, sarcastic half-orc palladin. He'll be lawfull-good in the sense that Sam Vimes is lawful good. He just doesn't have to like it. In fact, he hates it. But, you know, that's life for you.So at times he'll drink a bit. A bit much, actually. A bit too much. Only one big problem : it doesn't affect him in the way it does those puny humans Will you allow the "carouser" feat from 7'th sea, wich is that the character can basically drink anyone under the table, without getting senseless. This gives a +2 to intimidate for those who could be impressed by it (sailors, wagonneers, dwarves...)

Also, I'll create a character tonight, but I don't have acces to excell. I'll put it in sblocks and later transfer it to heroforge when I have the time.

Cheers [/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 20, 2005)

[sblock]


Gruuaamsh Skullcleaver,
Half-Orc Lvl 4 Paladin


Str 18 (+4)
Dex 11 (+0)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 12 (+1)

BAB +4
HP 39
AC 

Attack:
Longsword +10 dmg 1d8+4 (19-20/*2)

Saving throws:
Fort 7=4+2+1
Ref 2=1+0+1
Will 4=1+2+1

Race abilities:


+2 Strength, –2 Intelligence, –2 Charisma.
A half-orc’s starting Intelligence score is always at least 3. If this adjustment would lower the character’s score to 1 or 2, his score is nevertheless 3.
Medium: As Medium creatures, half-orcs have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Half-orc base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision: Half-orcs (and orcs) can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and half-orcs can function just fine with no light at all.
Orc Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-orc is considered an orc.
Automatic Languages: Common and Orc. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, and Abyssal.
Favored Class: Barbarian. A multiclass half-orc’s barbarian class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty.
Class abilities:
Aura of good, detect evil smite evil 1/day
Divine grace, lay on hands
Aura of resolve, divine health
Turn undead

Feats:
Carouser
Weapon Focus:Longsword.

Spells:
Cure light wounds.

Skills: total=ranks+ability+special
Concentration 4=2+2
Bluff 3=2+1
Handle Animal 3=2+1
Heal 6=4+2
Knowledge (nobility and other pretentious basterds) 2=1+1
Knowledge (religion and misguided zealots) 3=2+1
Ride 3=3+0
Sense Motive 5=3+2
Spot 3=1+2

Equipment:

Worn heavy steel shield (15 lbs, 20 gp)
Battered Full Plate Armor (50 lbs, 1500 gp)
Plain Masterwork Longsword (4 lbs,15 gp)
Lance (10 lbs, 10 gp(strapped on the diet warhorse))
Warhammer (5lbs, 12 gp)
Dagger *2 (4 gp, 2 lbs)
Heavy Warhorse (400 gp, not planning on carying it)
Diet Warhorse (150 gp, less calories, but still not planning on lifting it, not even to impress women)
Military saddle (20 gp, horse will carry it)
Pack Saddle (5 gp, for the diet warhorse)
Chainmail Barding (600 gp, might wear it if really desperate, but meant for the heavy warhorse 160 lbs)
Camping gear (I'm not gonna disturb you with a long list of every single fishing hook, silk rope, hemp rope, small tent, horse blankets, shovel, lantern, trail rations(5 days), waterskin (2) wineskin (3), whetstone, oil, smal portable dwarf for making camp and latrine-digging, travel-refrigerator, lantern (bullseye), lantern oil (2 pints) ,horse fodder, flint and steel, belt, hooded cloak, adventurers clothing, boots, fresh underwear for two days, soap, shampoo, anti-dandruff ointment, whistle, skinning knife, small nuclear detonator, car alarm for the horses, healers kit, etcetera.... (lets call it 20 gp, and the light horse will carry it)

Special items:
Silver hip flask with the finest dwarven brandy a man can buy.
Silver case with foul-smelling, evil looking undead (or almost undead) cigars.
Small ornamental garden dragon for lighting cigars is out of the question i assume.

Description.
Skullcleaver is a good man. He often wishes he wasn't, but once you know the difference between good and evil there isn't a choice really. That still doesn't mean he has to like it. As a matter of fact, he hates it. But there you go. He has an amazing repertoire of vile curses, wich he often uses.
He is clearly a half-orc, but nature cursed him with fairly good looks, if you don't mind tusks. He is strong, and tall, and, much to his emberrasment has curly blond hair, wich he shaves very short for that very reason. 
His soft, healthy skin makes him the laughing stock of orc-barbarians wherever he goes, so he only shaves every five days, resulting in a rather fashionable stubby beard, a fact he vehemently denies (the fashionable, not the beard).
No wonder he's driven to alcohol and vile cigars.

Usually he only wears the breastplate of his armor, wearing the rest only when he suspects trouble is afoot, or when trying to impress someone.
He is a impressive sight in his full-plate armor. The only embellishment is his helmet, wich is shaped like the head of a wolf. His enemies often suspect that it is magical, since sometimes a vile-smelling smoke kan be seen to emerge from the snout, and a red glow seems to smolder in its depths.


Gruuuaamsh is a palladin of tritherion, god of justice (and brandy, love and vile cigars, according to a small sect after the schism that occured last tuesday at five am after an incident that involved copious amounts of brandy, a cigar, two ladies of negotiable virtue and a priestess formerly of StCuthbert the now a bit less pure then before) who roams the world trying to get away from people he feels he is obliged to help. However, no matter how much trouble he takes to be as repugnant as possible, someone somewhere always tells him their problems, wich he then tries to solve as quickly as possible so he can continue to drink in peace.....


[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (May 21, 2005)

Hey Lazlow (or anyone else who is sure): Any word on our starting gold.  You said Max for 4th level, but I can't find that in my books.

Anyone?  Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 21, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Hey Lazlow (or anyone else who is sure): Any word on our starting gold.  You said Max for 4th level, but I can't find that in my books.
> 
> Anyone?  Bueller?  Bueller?




5400.

-Hyp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

Standard wealth per level is on page 135 of the DMG.  And yes, I can recite that off the top of my head.


----------



## Gray Shade (May 21, 2005)

Thanks guys!  You're the best!


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 21, 2005)

Here is a more fleshed out character. I will submit his background later on Monday.

[sblock]
Name: Desert Sump
Human LE
1.9 meters Tall
Bald with bushy Yellow eyebrows.
Roman nose that leans to the left


str 16
dex 16
con 12
int 8
wis 17
cha 9
Monk 4

Fort 5
Reflex 7
Will 7
Speed 40 feet

BAB 3
*Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus: +1/+1
HP 30
AC 17 (10+3dex, +3 wis+1magic)
init +3

Fists +4/+4 1d8+3
Silver dagger +6 1d4+3
Block of wood
Sling +6 1d6

Skills
Listen 7 3 10
Move silently 7 3 10
Sense Motive 7 3 10
Spot 7 3 10

Feats
Unarmed Strike
Deflect arrows
Stunning Fist
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Class:
Evasion, flurry of blows unarmed strike, Ki strike (magic), slow fall 20 ft, Still mind

Wearing worn robe
Ring of sustenance
Bracers of armor +1
Brooch of Shielding
Deputy pack
Backpack
10 Sunrods 
GP 581

Desert is not one of the brightest of his monestary. He is easily distracted and why he has only learned to defend himself using his fists. He is very obdient and will follow all instructions to the letter. His inititive is not the best and many times he will wait for someone to give him instruction.

He ended up in the tavern after following a shiny siver chain that dangled from a traveler.**

[/sblock]*


----------



## khavren (May 21, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Great, thanks for reminding me of something:
> 
> Since you're starting out 4th level, take the max level of gold for 4th level (I don't have my books with me right now, so I'm not sure what it is, exactly). Also, you can take any non-magical weapons and/or equipment you want for free, as long as the original cost (in the book) is less than 100 gp. (This is to help represent your previous years of adventuring - don't know if this is an actual rule or a house rule, but we'll use it.)




Does this include transportation, ie mules, wagons, etc? What about hirelings? I figured I'd leave it unspoilered since it's a general question  

Also, I don't have UA, how do action points work?


----------



## Lazlow (May 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Lazlow - [sblock]And just to be extra polite, lemme get you the specifics for Fist of Stone...
> 
> *Fist of Stone*
> Transmutation (Earth)
> ...




Looks good Isida, thanks.

[sblock]No prob with the non-list book.  To be honest, there's very little I won't allow, as long as the specs are provided (don't be spreading that around, though   ).[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 21, 2005)

Branding Opportunity - 

[sblock]For simplicity's sake, let's go with the Necrotic Presence rather than the cyst stuff (10 out of 10 for grossness, though...  Ew.).  I like that idea, and it will actually make for some even more interesting situations given the make-up of your party...    [/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 21, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> To the GM




Some notes on your notes:
[sblock]
_Mithral Chainshirt (1100)
Magic Long Sword +1 (2315)
Handy Haversack (2000)
Total		       5415

Now it is Over by 15Gp_

This is fine if you don't mind being flat broke when the game starts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 21, 2005)

DrZombie:

[sblock]







			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> allright, I'm going for the 'djeez-why-are-all-the-other-palladins-such-a-bunch-of-goody-shoe-morons-who-were-at-the-back-of-the-line-when-brains-were-handed-out', chain-smoking, grumbling, sarcastic half-orc palladin. He'll be lawfull-good in the sense that Sam Vimes is lawful good. He just doesn't have to like it. In fact, he hates it. But, you know, that's life for you.So at times he'll drink a bit. A bit much, actually. A bit too much. Only one big problem : it doesn't affect him in the way it does those puny humans Will you allow the "carouser" feat from 7'th sea, wich is that the character can basically drink anyone under the table, without getting senseless. This gives a +2 to intimidate for those who could be impressed by it (sailors, wagonneers, dwarves...)




I love the concept.  This is pretty much the Paladin of Freedom variant from Unearthed Arcana, which is basically a CG Paladin.  From the book:  "The paladin of freedom is chaotic good, dedicated to liberty [like, say, excessive drinking and chain smoking] and free thought [like wondering, 'djeez-why-are-all-the-other-palladins-such-a-bunch-of-goody-shoe-morons-who-were-at-the-back-of-the-line-when-brains-were-handed-out']."  This sounds like a perfect fit to me, and I've been wanting for someone to try one of these.  Here are the specs if you're interested:

<<<<<<<<<<<
The paladin of freedom has all the standard paladin class features, except as noted below:

*Class skills:*  Replace Diplomacy with Bluff on the class skill list.

*Aura of Resolve (Su):*  Beginning at 3rd level, a P of F is immune to compulsion effects.  Each ally within 10 feet of him gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against compulsion effects.  This ability otherwise functions identically to the paladin's aura of courage class feature.

*Spellcasting:*  Remove the following spells from the paladin's spell list:  _death ward, discern lies, dispel chaos, magic circle against chaos, protection from chaos._  Add the following spells to the paladin's spell list:  1st - _protection from law;_ 3rd - _magic circle against law, remove curse;_ 4th - _dispel law, freedom of movement._

*Code of Conduct:*  A paladin of freedom must be of chaotic good alignment and loses all class abilities if he ever willingly commits an evil act.  Additionally, a paladin of frfeedom's code requires that he respect individual liberty, help those in need (provided they do not use the help for lawful or evil ends), and punish those who threaten or curtail personal liberty.

*Associates:*  While he may adventure with characters of any good or neutral alignment, a paladin of freedom will never knowingly associate with evil characters (except on some sort of undercover mission), nor will he continue an association with someone who consistently offends his moral code.  A P of F may accept only henchmen, followers, or cohorts who are chaotic good.
>>>>>>>>>

I'm game if you are.



> Also, I'll create a character tonight, but I don't have acces to excell. I'll put it in sblocks and later transfer it to heroforge when I have the time.




No prob.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 21, 2005)

DrZombie, almost forgot:

[sblock]With a name like "Tales From The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog TAVERN", how can I _not_ allow the Carouser feat?      Drink away![/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Standard wealth per level is on page 135 of the DMG.  And yes, I can recite that off the top of my head.


----------



## Lazlow (May 21, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Does this include transportation, ie mules, wagons, etc? What about hirelings? I figured I'd leave it unspoilered since it's a general question




I'll allow it for transportation (remember the 100gp limit for free stuff), but not hirelings.



> Also, I don't have UA, how do action points work?




Action points are basically "booster" points that you can use for such things as bumping up (or down) a die roll, activate a (previously spent) class ability, emulate a feat you don't have (but qualify for), getting in an extra attack, boosting a spell, recalling a spent spell,  improving existing feats, or any number of other similar things.  Points are given out according to level.  I'll post more specifics on this in the next day or two.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

May we assume they're like the Eberron Action Points?


----------



## DrZombie (May 21, 2005)

Lazlow, I've got the UA rules, so I'll play the 'nudge nudge winkle winkle know what I mean know what I mean, say no more'


----------



## Seeten (May 21, 2005)

This looks like so much fun, but I have decided I'm way too thinly stretched right now. I have to drop out. I know from the interest level, that will really help more than hurt, so I dont feel too guilty. =)


----------



## Wystan (May 23, 2005)

About my Character

[sblock] That is fine by me, would have spent his last goldpiece on an ale...  [/sblock]


----------



## LogicsFate (May 23, 2005)

Lazlow-



[sblock]My Character(Rough draft) I few things I need to work on(equipment and languages and so on). Any problem or suggestion will be worked out tommorrow directly after work, Also I'll try to clean it up and make it eazier to read




```
Kaye 
Human 
Female
Necromancer 4
Speed 30
Chaotic good
Unknown Deity
 
Str10(2)
Dex14+2(6)
Con14+2(6)
Wis8-1(0)
Int18+4 (13points+1 for fourth)
Cha15+2(8)
 
AC12(10+2dex)
Hp16
Init+2
BA+1
 
Weapons
none
 
Armor
none
 
Abilities
Necromancer(Illusion and Enchantment prohibited)
Necromancer Familiar variant(Starter Undead)
Necromancer Spell Variant(Stronger Undead)
 
Languages
Common
Draconic
Elven
Dwarven
 
Feats
Scribe Scroll
Spell Focus(Necromancy)
Greater Spell Focus(Necromancy)
Craft Wondrous Item
 
Skills
+09 Concentration7+2
+11 Craft(leather working)7+4
+05 Decipher script1+4
+11 Know(arcane)7+4
+11 Know(Art and Engineering)7+4
+11 Know(Religion)7+4
+11 Spell Craft 7+4
 
Spells(known)
o- all but enchantment and illusion
1-8 Ray of enfeeblement(PHB),Chill Touch(PHB), Magic Missile(PHB), Identify(PHB)
Magic Weapon(PHB), Mage Armor(PHB),Mount(PHB), Feather fall(PHB)
2-4 Command Undead(PHB), Blindness/Deafness(PHB),Scorching Ray(PHB), Resist Energy(PHB)
 
Spells(prep’d)
0-4 Presdigitation, Detect Magic, Arcane Mark, Read Magic
1-4 Ray of Enfeeblement, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Mage Armor
2-3 Command Undead, Blindness/Deafness, Scorching Ray
 
The reason I have less spells than I should is the stronger undead variant. No if only I could get to the point of cast animate dead:p
```
 
5'6"
124lb
Black Hair
Green Eyes

Desription
Medium height small frame. Her sense of style screams necromancer. Strait Black Hair and tight revealing black clothes and and an assortment of skull and bone jewelry adorn Kaye

Personality
Personable, happy and light. Though in crowds and when conforted by the living she gets tends to get moody. Likes nigh immortal races, they remind her of undead.

History
If you want it broken down just ask and you will receive a page or so.
A necromancers latest summons saved her from rampaging badits, but not soon enough to spare her parent. She lived a long and troublesome childhood.

Goals
She wants a cloak something dark and magical, maybe spider maybe displacement. You know something apriopreat to wear to dinner. Also to reach undead summonig power so she can start showing the wourld their usefullness, like having them build orphanages 


```
Skeleton 
Richard
HD4
 
Str18+4
Dex18+4
Con-
Int-
Wis1-5
Cha1-5
 
HP47
25AC=10+4dex+2Sheild+5Armor+4nat
+2BA
+8Init 
 
Saves
+1Fort1+-
+5Reflex1+4
-1Will4-5
 
Weapon 
+1 Bastard Sword +7 1d10+5 19-20x2
 
MC Long Bow +6 1d8+4 x3
 
Armor
+1 Chain Shirt +5
 
Shield 
MW Heavy steel Shield +2
 
Abilities
Immune to Cold
DR 5/Bludgeoning
Dark Vision
Undead Immunities
 
Feats
Imp Init
```
 
Description
A skeleton with intensly nice equiptment along with a heavy claok and other clothes to hide his nature while out in public

Personality
Dull

History
Use to be a powerfull fighter

Goals
He really is dull


equipment
Bow 800 gp
Sword 2400
Armor 1250 gp
Sheild 170 gp
28 Black gems 700 gp
Spell book
Various set of cothing for both small medium and a few quadripedal creatures
Back pack
416 gp
two weeks trail rations
Deputy pack x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 23, 2005)

Here's what I've done with the character so far.  Just the basics so far, but I'm working on it:[SBLOCK]The Listener to Whispers in the Dark, or just Listener or … Gerald
Male Human Cleric 3/Fighter 1
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: Nerull
Height: 6' 7”
Weight: 135 lbs
Hair: Bald
Eyes: Blue
Age: 23

Str: 10 (0) [2 points] 
Dex: 10 (0) [2 points]
Con: 8 (-1) [0 points] 
Int: 14 (+2) [6 points] 
Wis: 15 (+2) [6 points, +1 level] 
Cha: 18 (+4) [16 points] 

Class and Racial Abilities: +4 bonus skill at 1st level, +1 skill point/level after that, 1 bonus feat at 1st level, rebuke undead (7/day, +6 turn check, damage 2d6+7), evil aura, spells.

Hit Dice: 3d8 and 1d10 -4
HP: 23
AC: 18 (+8 armor)
Init: +0 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 20ft. 

Saves:
Fortitude +5 [+5 base, -1 Con, +1 resistance]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 resistance]
Will +6 [+3 base, +2 Wis, +1 resistance] 

BAB: +3
Melee Atk: +5 melee (2d4 x4, masterwork scythe)
Ranged Atk: +4 melee (1d6 x3, masterwork shortbow)

Skills:
Intimidate +9 [5 ranks, +4 Cha]
Knowledge (arcana) +7 [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) +4 [2 rank, +2 Int]
Knowledge (religion) 7+ [5 ranks, +2 Int]
Heal +7 [5 ranks, +2 Wis]
Diplomacy +10 [6 ranks, +4 Cha]
Concentration +4 [5 ranks, -1 Con]
Ride +1 [1 rank]

Feats:
Spell Focus (necromancy), Empower Turning (From CD, after adding Cha and level to turning damage check, multiply result by 1 1/2), Domain Spontaneity (From CD, Cast all Death domain spells spontaneously), Weapon Focus [Scythe] (bonus fighter).

Languages: Common, Abyssal, Infernal.

Domains:  Pestilence (From CD, grants immunity to the effects of all diseases though I can still carry infectious diseases.), Death (Death touch 1/day, roll 3d6, if total at least equals target’s hp, target dies).

Spells Known
Save DC: Spell level +12 (Necromancy DC SL +13); Spells per day 5/3+1/2+1
0th – _Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Poison, Light _ (x2), _Detect Magic_.
1st – _Doom_+, _Magic Weapon, Summon Undead I*, Lesser Vigor_
2nd – _Bull’s Strength, Silence, Summon Swarm_+, _Summon Undead _ II*
+Domain Spell, *From LM

Equipment:
Masterwork scythe (318 gp)
Masterwork shortbow (330 gp)
20 arrows in quiver (1 gp)
10 silver arrows (1 gp)
10 cold iron arrows (1 gp)
Midnight blue Cloak of resistance +1 (1000 gp)
+1 spiked black lacquered half-plate (1800 gp)
2 scrolls of _Shield of faith _ +2 (50 gp)
2 scrolls of _Cure moderate wounds_ (300 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Stone with _Continual light _ cast on it (0 gp)
Black light warhorse (150 gp)
Black military saddle (60 gp)
Black Masterwork studded leather barding (700 gp)
Bit and bridle (2 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Healer’s kit (50 gp)
Iron holy symbol of Nerull (25 gp)
Bedroll (5 sp)
Blank writing book (7 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)
Flint & steel (1 gp)
Spade (2 gp)
1 week of trail rations (35 sp)
Vial of ink (full) (9 gp)
Rust-colored clerical vestments (5 gp)


Money
1170gp 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (May 23, 2005)

My character is almost finished, it's in one of the sblocks  .

Happy hunting,

The Shambling One


----------



## Lazlow (May 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> May we assume they're like the Eberron Action Points?




Probably so, but I don't have the Eberron book, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Lazlow (May 23, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> This looks like so much fun, but I have decided I'm way too thinly stretched right now. I have to drop out. I know from the interest level, that will really help more than hurt, so I dont feel too guilty. =)




No problem, thanks for the update.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

After checking my UA, yes, Eberron action points and UA actions points are the same.  So... did you just want us to have standard reputation points, or were you going to assign them or how did you want to do that?


----------



## Wystan (May 23, 2005)

Background for my Character:

[sblock] As a young elf (115 or so) he decided to see what was what in the world. He knew that his training as a fighter would serve him in good stead, but due to a weak constitution (good Pun) he did not like the sight of blood. He tends to wear a bandana right above his eyes and pulls it down as he draws his sword. He hasa strong like of ale and tends to keep himself well medicated when he is not on an adventure (and mildly intoxicated when he is on one as well) to forget all the people he must have killed (even if he did not see himself do so).
He knows that he is an outstanding fighter (at least to himself) and will loudly proclaim it to all that he is about to kill. He will not back away from a fight and likes to wear loud colors and insult his foes as they fight to try to cause them to act stupid.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> After checking my UA, yes, Eberron action points and UA actions points are the same.  So... did you just want us to have standard reputation points, or were you going to assign them or how did you want to do that?




Uh...  Good question.  I need to research that a bit.  I did say that we "might" be using reputation - I have to see how best to fit it in seeing as how no one knows each other and you're all new to town.  I'll let you know before the game officially starts.


----------



## Lazlow (May 23, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Lazlow, I've got the UA rules, so I'll play the 'nudge nudge winkle winkle know what I mean know what I mean, say no more'




Are you insinuating something, sir?


----------



## Lazlow (May 23, 2005)

*Character Sheets*

Okey dokey folks, here's a player update (mainly for my records).  Names in red have turned in their character sheets already:

*Team Salty*
Agrajag
Branding Opportunity
Gray Shade
Jarlaxale
LogicsFate
Ranger Rick
Wystan

*Team Baldy*
Captain Tagon
DrZombie
Hypersmurf
Isida Kep'Tukari
Khavren
Temujin


Let me know if you've given me your sheet already and I haven't noted it.

Better step it up, Team Baldy, or Team Salty's gonna get that awesome 3% discount...


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 23, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Better step it up, Team Baldy, or Team Salty's gonna get that awesome 3% discount...



GO SALTY, GO!!  AND WE HAVE MORE PEOPLE!


----------



## khavren (May 23, 2005)

Still working on figuring out heroforge  but for a teaser here is my description

[sblock]

Giltarirarinarlanishtinarfin is a middle aged looking elf. He would appear younger if not for his constant strict expression. He always stands with his hands folded over each other and his feet together at the heels but pointed out in a 22 degree angle at the toes. His movements are sparse and close in to his body. His most common expression is a frown, and his most common statment is a derisive sniff. His mouth is pursed like a man eating alum covered lemons and his eyebrows seem to go so far up they leave his forehead. He dresses immacutly and will stop to change outfits 3 times a day, always taking the time to properly unpack his tent, set it up, change his clothes, and then reload his two pack mules. He eats nothing but steamed or raw vegetables, cannot stand smoke or drink and will lecture on the evils of a disgusting lifestyle for extended periods. His adoptive parents, two hard drinking, fun loving halflings always getting into great scraps with the law can't imagine where they went wrong. The only time you can see a flash of his parents in his actions are when someone has tricked or otherwise gotten Giltarirarinarlanishtinarfin to drink something, at which point, watch out for flying crockery and other mayhem!

[/sblock]


----------



## Agrajag (May 24, 2005)

... um
[sblock] I thought we started out with 4200 gp, so, on my sheet remember that i actually have 1250 [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 24, 2005)

Ok, how do I get the heroforge file up here in an intelligble format?


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 24, 2005)

[sblock]

```
Grey the Indecisive
N Male Human Rog1/Clr1/Bbn1/Brd1

Cleric of Fharlanghn - Luck and Travel Domains

S   11  3
D   10  2
C   10  2
I   16 10
W   16  8 +1
Ch  16 10

HP   25
AC   14 (10 +4 [chain shirt])
BAB  +1
Fort +4
Refl +4
Will +7
Init +0

-----
Feats

1 Able Learner          [RoD]   (Pay 1 skill point for cross-class skills)
1 Jack of All Trades    [CAdv]  (Use trained-only skills untrained)
3 Versatile Performer   [CAdv]  (One extra Perform type per point of Int bonus)

-----
Skills
                     R C B Bd   
Bluff                4 1   2 = 7 +3    = +10 [+5 to lies - Shawl]
Diplomacy            4 1   2 = 7 +3 +2 = +12 
Disguise             4 1   2 = 7 +3 +2 = +12 
Forgery              4       = 4 +3    = + 8 
Gather Information   4   2   = 6 +3 +2 = +11 
Hide                 4 1     = 5 +0    = + 5* 
Intimidate           4   1 2 = 7 +3 +2 = +12 
Knowledge (Local)    4   1   = 5 +3    = + 8 
Move Silently        4   1   = 5 +0    = + 5* 
Sense Motive         4   1 1 = 6 +3    = + 9 
Sleight of Hand      4       = 4 +0 +2 = + 6 
Knowledge (Religion)   2     = 2 +3    = + 5 
Perform              4   2 1 = 7 +3    = +10 
  [Acting, Sing, Dance, Play Harmonica]

* -2 ACP
-----
Spells

Bard
0: 2/day, DC 13
Mage Hand
Message
Prestidigitation
Summon Instrument

Cleric
0: 3/day, DC 13
1: 2+d/day, DC 14

-----
Equipment

Hat of Disguise     1800
Shawl of Bewitching 3500 [CAdv]   (+5 competence bonus to Bluff checks used to lie; 
                                   +1 caster level for Enchantment (Charm) spells.)
                    ----
                    5300
                    
Chain Shirt
Quarterstaff
Dagger x3
Sling                    
Harmonica
```

Grey suffers from multiple personality disorder.  The three other personalities Grey is aware of are Hamm, a minstrel and womaniser; Fru, a somber priest of Fharlanghn; and Hrorg, a raging queen who firmly believes he was exiled from a barbarian tribe for his penchant for wearing women's clothing.  None of these three are aware of each other or of Grey; Grey will occasionally let one of them 'out' when he has desperate need of their skills, and occasionally one will break loose on his own.  A change in personality is usually accompanied by a shift in Grey's appearance, courtesy of the Hat of Disguise; on occasion, when a personality has come to the fore and the Hat has been unavailable, the personality has assumed he has been under some curse making him appear as someone else!

Hamm is a ridiculously good-looking cleanshaven blond; Fru is nondescript in every way; Hrorg is a big, musclebound bruiser with a thick black beard braided through with pink ribbons (though his strength is nowhere near as impressive as his appearance might suggest!).  Grey himself most closely resembles Fru - plain brown hair cropped close, unexceptional features... though Fru has a much more prominent nose.

Hamm favours bright primary colours; his chain shirt is shiny and fine-woven, and his staff resembles an overgrown cheerleader's baton.  Fru wears a coarse brown robe over his plain steel chain shirt, with an ordinary oak cudgel.  Hrorg favours a chain-mail bikini and a skirt, with a staff that borders on greatclub territory.  Grey tends to dress in blacks and greys, his chain shirt under a tunic.

Grey knows nothing of his fifth personality, Michelle, a stunning red-headed girl who only emerges very occasionally when all the others are sleeping - she has no idea of any of the others, either.
[/sblock]

-Hyp.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Ok, how do I get the heroforge file up here in an intelligble format?




When you reply (not quick reply) there's a section just below where you type in your reply called "Additional Options".  There's a button there with the words "Manage Attachments" on it, press that and follow the directions.  

It just occurred to me that the HeroForge file may be too big to attach.  Anyone know what the limit is for attachments?

Oh, and here's a little teaser for y'all...


----------



## LogicsFate (May 24, 2005)

So there's Agrajag! Though, Jarlaxale hasn't posted since the first page... Is his character there? Is he even paying attention anymore?


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

*Character Sheet Deadline!*



			
				LogicsFate said:
			
		

> So there's Agrajag! Though, Jarlaxale hasn't posted since the first page... Is his character there? Is he even paying attention anymore?




Good question.  Haven't heard from Captain Tagon or Temujin, either.  Guess I'll have to light a fire under some behinds and set a deadline, so here it is:  Tomorrow (Wed 25 May) at 4pm CST.  I know that people check in at all times during the day, so this should give everyone enough time to get their character sheets to me no matter when you're usually on.

So, hopefully, we can get this show on the road by Thursday.  Believe me, I'm as anxious as you are.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 24, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Good question.  Haven't heard from Captain Tagon or Temujin, either.  Guess I'll have to light a fire under some behinds and set a deadline, so here it is:  Tomorrow (Wed 25 May) at 4pm CST.  I know that people check in at all times during the day, so this should give everyone enough time to get their character sheets to me no matter when you're usually on.



I would also suggest that important things like this be edited into the first post.  It's sometimes difficult to track down important information spread around pages of posts.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> I would also suggest that important things like this be edited into the first post.  It's sometimes difficult to track down important information spread around pages of posts.




Ah, good call.  *So let it be written, so let it be* and so on.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

Branding Opportunity, couple questions for you:

[sblock]Can you give me the specs for the spells you've chosen from Liber Mortis (_Summon Undead I_ & _II_)?  Also, where is the spell _Lesser Vigor_ from?  I can't find it.

Also, it seems you still have 3 points with which to buy ability scores if you so desire (you used 32 out of 35).  You don't _have_ to use all 35 points, of course.    Let me know if you want to raise anything.[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (May 24, 2005)

I know you've already got my guy.  But I have a question that may be important.

When you say items (or mules) under 100 gp are free, you're not including magic items in that, are you?  Like scrolls and potions, many of which run under 100 gp.

As in "Yeah, I've got 20 scrolls of magic missle, and I dunno, what? Like 50 potions of cure light wounds."


----------



## Gray Shade (May 24, 2005)

Cause if you don't want us to do that, I've guess I've gotta dump those 200 feather tokens.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> I know you've already got my guy.  But I have a question that may be important.
> 
> When you say items (or mules) under 100 gp are free, you're not including magic items in that, are you?  Like scrolls and potions, many of which run under 100 gp.
> 
> As in "Yeah, I've got 20 scrolls of magic missle, and I dunno, what? Like 50 potions of cure light wounds."




I think I specifically said "mundane items", which is basically anything off the equipment list in the PHB.  So no, magic items under 100gp aren't free.  Sorry folks.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Cause if you don't want us to do that, I've guess I've gotta dump those 200 feather tokens.




Yeah, you do that.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

LogicsFate, couple questions for you:

[sblock]All I'm missing from your sheet is your equipment.  Remember, all non-magical items that cost less than 100gp in the PHB are free (this reflects your previous years of adventuring), so you can use all 5400gp of your starting money for magical items if you want.

Also, by my calculations you can have one more spell per day per level - right now you have 4 0-level, 4 1st-level, and 3 2nd-level, but it should be 5/4/4.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 24, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> So, hopefully, we can get this show on the road by Thursday. Believe me, I'm as anxious as you are.




There is the tiny wheeny problem of me leaving for southern france this friday, for two weeks, but no doubt you'll be in so much trouble by than that a character who has the filthy habit of [sblock]lighting[/sblock] a halfling [sblock] cigar[/sblock] after chewing off the [sblock]rear end [/sblock]and spitting it righ out again will be quite welcome i presume.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> There is the tiny wheeny problem of me leaving for southern france this friday, for two weeks, but no doubt you'll be in so much trouble by than that a character who has the filthy habit of [sblock]lighting[/sblock] a halfling [sblock] cigar[/sblock] after chewing off the [sblock]rear end [/sblock]and spitting it righ out again will be quite welcome i presume.




Quite the creative use of spoiler blocks, there.    

We can handle your vacation two ways:

1)  I run your character on autopilot, or
2)  Your character shows up when you return.

Either way is fine with me.  Considering the pace of pbp games, I doubt that any serious action will have taken place by the time you get back.


----------



## Wystan (May 24, 2005)

Lazlow,

I updated [sblock] my Equipment with some items that I would have picked up that fall under that 100GP limit... [/sblock]

Also I feel that as the [sblock] loudest member I should be very vocal that I will not [/sblock] be the leader.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 24, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Branding Opportunity, couple questions for you:
> 
> [sblock]Can you give me the specs for the spells you've chosen from Liber Mortis (_Summon Undead I_ & _II_)?  Also, where is the spell _Lesser Vigor_ from?  I can't find it.
> 
> Also, it seems you still have 3 points with which to buy ability scores if you so desire (you used 32 out of 35).  You don't _have_ to use all 35 points, of course.    Let me know if you want to raise anything.[/sblock]



Lazlow, here are some of the answers for you:
[SBLOCK]I'm not at home, so I can't give you the exact details for _Summon Undead_ right now.  Basically, it's the same as _Summon Monster_, except that it brings undead.  I thought for flavor it would be better.
Lesser Vigor is from Complete Divine, except that it's listed as Vigor, Lesser.
I forgot the extra 3 points.  I'll assign them this evening.  I want to keep his Con at 8, though.  I like the idea of him having a persistant cough, and being a poor combatant.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jarlaxale (May 24, 2005)

*Please Look Lazlow*

[sblock]  (Sorry for the late notice but computer sucked.) For My character, I put a dwarf Barbarian, who is the worlds biggest clean freak. He enjoys The thirll of fighting and adventure, but in a clean and sensible way. He says a clean Dwarf is the best Dwaf. His name is "Squirt" and he was born in a village with his fellow Dwarfs. He is disgusted when people don't clean themselves and have there clothes in a muk. He is turned besrk when an enemy dirtys his clothes. With his blind rage and clean attire, he is a very well all around character.[/sblock]


----------



## Jarlaxale (May 24, 2005)

*Please Look!!!! Urgent!!!*

[sblock]  (Sorry for the late notice but computer sucked.) For My character, I put a dwarf Barbarian, who is the worlds biggest clean freak. He enjoys The thirll of fighting and adventure, but in a clean and sensible way. He says a clean Dwarf is the best Dwaf. His name is "Squirt" and he was born in a village with his fellow Dwarfs. He is disgusted when people don't clean themselves and have there clothes in a muk. He is turned besrk when an enemy dirtys his clothes. With his blind rage and clean attire, he is a very well all around character.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Lazlow, here are some of the answers for you:
> [SBLOCK]I'm not at home, so I can't give you the exact details for _Summon Undead_ right now.  Basically, it's the same as _Summon Monster_, except that it brings undead.  I thought for flavor it would be better.
> Lesser Vigor is from Complete Divine, except that it's listed as Vigor, Lesser.
> I forgot the extra 3 points.  I'll assign them this evening.  I want to keep his Con at 8, though.  I like the idea of him having a persistant cough, and being a poor combatant.[/SBLOCK]




B.O. - got it, thanks.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

*Please Look Jarlaxale*



			
				Jarlaxale said:
			
		

> [sblock]  (Sorry for the late notice but computer sucked.) For My character, I put a dwarf Barbarian, who is the worlds biggest clean freak. He enjoys The thirll of fighting and adventure, but in a clean and sensible way. He says a clean Dwarf is the best Dwaf. His name is "Squirt" and he was born in a village with his fellow Dwarfs. He is disgusted when people don't clean themselves and have there clothes in a muk. He is turned besrk when an enemy dirtys his clothes. With his blind rage and clean attire, he is a very well all around character.[/sblock]




Got it.


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

*Jarlaxale, Look!!!!  Urgent!!!!*



			
				Jarlaxale said:
			
		

> [sblock]  (Sorry for the late notice but computer sucked.) For My character, I put a dwarf Barbarian, who is the worlds biggest clean freak. He enjoys The thirll of fighting and adventure, but in a clean and sensible way. He says a clean Dwarf is the best Dwaf. His name is "Squirt" and he was born in a village with his fellow Dwarfs. He is disgusted when people don't clean themselves and have there clothes in a muk. He is turned besrk when an enemy dirtys his clothes. With his blind rage and clean attire, he is a very well all around character.[/sblock]




[sblock]You posted the same thing twice   [/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

Ranger Rick, couple questions for you:

[sblock]A few things I noticed:

- You haven't added your +1 ability point for 4th level
- Your saves should be 5/7/7, you still have them at 3rd level (for Fort, Reflex, and Will respectively)
- I set your hp at full for 1st level, then 3/4 for each level afterward (30hp total)
- Just FYI, according to what you've bought, you have 395gp left[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 24, 2005)

DrZombie, couple questions for you:

[sblock]According to my calculations, you've used 39 points for abilities rather than my 35 point limit.  Hate to do this to ya, buddy, but you're going to need to fix that.

Just in case you're trying to do this without a book right next to you, the point buy breakdown is as follows:

(All abilities start at 8)
Scores of 9-14 cost 1 point each
Scores of 15 and 16 cost 2 points each
Scores of 17 and 18 costs 3 points each

All of the point costs are cumulative.  For example, an ability score of 17 costs 13 points: 1pt each for 9-14 (6pts), 2 pts for 15, 2 pts for 16, and 3 points for 17.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 24, 2005)

[pout]

No questions for me?

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 25, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 25, 2005)

Lazlow:[SBLOCK]*SUMMON UNDEAD I*
Conjuration (Summoning) [Evil]
Level: Blackguard 1, cleric 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
Components: V, S, M/DF
Casting Time: 1 round
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: One summoned creature
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance:  No.

This spell functions exactly like _summon monster I_, except that you summon an undead creature.

Do you still need lesser Vigor or do you have CD?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> [pout]
> 
> No questions for me?
> 
> -Hyp.





Oh, I'm sure I'll have questions for everyone.


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Lazlow:[SBLOCK]*SUMMON UNDEAD I*
> Conjuration (Summoning) [Evil]
> Level: Blackguard 1, cleric 1, sorcerer/wizard 1
> Components: V, S, M/DF
> ...




Branding:

[sblock]Thanks for the spell, and I have CD so no worries.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 25, 2005)

Laslow : Did you take into account the +1 for lvl 4? If so sorry sorry sorry, will correct asap.
If not : BUAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAA

Just put my character on hold untill I get back.


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> La*[font=+2]Z[/font]*low : Did you take into account the +1 for lvl 4? If so sorry sorry sorry, will correct asap.
> If not : BUAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAA




Nevermind, I'm a bonehead.  [sblock]Forgot your +2 STR for being a half-orc...  Durrr...[/sblock]



> Just put my character on hold untill I get back.




Will do.  South of France, eh?  Did you buy enough tickets for the whole group?


----------



## khavren (May 25, 2005)

Here is my char, heroforge's full size sheet was 9 meg, you can only upload 220k or so, so I had to cut it down to just the two character sheet pages and then zip it. Let me know if it doesn't come across well and i'll just do it in notebook instead.


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Here is my char, heroforge's full size sheet was 9 meg, you can only upload 220k or so, so I had to cut it down to just the two character sheet pages and then zip it. Let me know if it doesn't come across well and i'll just do it in notebook instead.




Yeah, didn't know about that limit.  For those of you who haven't yet turned in your sheets, just give them to me any way you can.

Khavren, it looks okay so far, I'll let you know if I see anything wrong.  Didn't see your character's name, though, it might not have made it.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 25, 2005)

Just a quick note - I'll be out of town the next couple of days.

-Hyp.


----------



## khavren (May 25, 2005)

Character name

[sblock]

Giltarirarinarlanishtinarfin 

And no, I will not respond to "gilty" or "arfin" My name is Giltarirarinarlanishtinarfin, get it right

[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Character name
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

Isida, couple questions for you:

[sblock]I don't see how you're arriving at your ability scores.  Can you give me a play-by-play?  You noted that you spent 6 points on STR, which would put it at 14, then adding 2 for racial bonus makes it 16, but you have 18.  Also, you have that you spent 13 points on CHA, which would put it at 17, minus 2 for racial penalty makes it 15, plus 1 for lvl 4 bump makes 16.  Did I figure this wrong or am I missing something?[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf, couple questions for you:

[sblock]I actually don't have any questions for you, just didn't want you to feel left out.     Yours is the first sheet that's all good, congrats.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 25, 2005)

Alrighty folks, the deadline has come and gone, and I've got all but two character sheets, so I've juggled the two teams a bit to make them less lopsided:

*Team Salty*
Branding Opportunity
Gray Shade
LogicsFate
Ranger Rick
Wystan

*Team Baldy*
Agrajag
DrZombie
Hypersmurf
Isida
Khavren
Jarlaxale

Captain Tagon and Temujin, if you're out there and still interested, let me know ASAP.

I should have the IC thread up sometime tomorrow - be there or be square!


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 26, 2005)

Ah, I let this thread slip completely out of my mind. Sorry.

After thinking about it though, I don't feel I could long-term pull any of the concepts I had. Get a couple of good jokes out of them and then I'd have no where to go. Sorry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2005)

Lazlow:  [sblock]







> I don't see how you're arriving at your ability scores.  Can you give me a play-by-play?  You noted that you spent 6 points on STR, which would put it at 14, then adding 2 for racial bonus makes it 16, but you have 18.  Also, you have that you spent 13 points on CHA, which would put it at 17, minus 2 for racial penalty makes it 15, plus 1 for lvl 4 bump makes 16.  Did I figure this wrong or am I missing something?




Yeah, my bad, I was doing crappy math in my head.  Here's the corrected version.

*Karjanga Stonecrusher
Female Half-Orc Barbarian 1/ Sorcerer 3*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Deity:*  Kord
*Height:* 5' 8''
*Weight:* 260lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 17

*Str:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial]  
*Wis:* 8 (-1) [0 points] 
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [13 points, -2 racial, +1 level] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha, darkvision 60 ft, orc blood.  Fast movement, illiteracy, rage 1/day, proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).  Arcane spells, familiar.

*Hit Dice:* 1d12+3d4+8
*HP:* 29 (rage - 37)
*AC:* 15 (+3 armor, +1 Dex)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 40ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+3 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will +2 [+3 base, -1 Wis] (+6 against mind-affecting effects)

*BAB:* +2
*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d12+7/x3/S, greataxe)  (Rage atk +8, 1d12+10)
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d8/x3/100 ft./P, longbow)

*Skills:*
Bluff +7 [4 rank, +3 Cha]
Climb +8 [4 ranks, +4 Str]
Concentration +6 [4 ranks, +2 Con]
Intimidate +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
Jump +8 [4 ranks, +4 Str]
Knowledge (arcana) +6 [5 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen +1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 Alertness]
Spot +1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis, +2 Alertness]
Swim +8 [4 ranks, +4 Str]

*Feats:*
Combat Casting (1st level)
Force of Personality (3rd level) [From Complete Adventurer, apply Cha instead of Wis mod to Will saves vs. mind affecting spells and effects]

*Languages:*  Common, Orc, Draconic

*Spells Known*
Save DC +3 – Spells per day 6/6
0th - _acid splash, detect magic, flare, ray of frost, touch of fatigue._
1st – _enlarge person, fist of stone (Complete Arcane), magic missile, shocking grasp_

*Equipment:*

*+1 leather armor* – 1,160gpgp (20 lbs)
*+1 Greataxe* – 2,320gp (12 lbs)
*Longbow* – 75gp (3 lbs)
*40 arrows* – 2gp (6 lbs)
*Dagger* – 2gp (1 lb)
*Cloak of Resistance +1* – 1,000gp
*Spell component pouch* – 15gp
*Wand of ray of enfeeblement* – 750gp
*Backpack*  - 2gp (2 lbs)
~*Bedroll* 5sp (5 lbs)
~*Waterskin* 1gp (4 lbs)
~*50 ft. hemp rope* 1gp (10 lbs)
~*Trail rations (10 days worth)* 5gp (10 lbs)
~*Belt pouch* 1gp (1/2 lb)
~*Traveler’s outfit* (Free) 
~*Whetstone* – 2cp (4 lbs)


*Money*
170gp

*Thrash, raven familiar:*  Tiny magical beast; HD 3: hp 15; Init +2; Spd 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average); AC 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +3; Grp -10; Atk: claws +7 melee (1d2-5); full Atk: claws +7 melee (1d2-5); Space/Reach 2 ½ ft./0 ft.; SQ low-light vision, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells; AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6.

_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +2, Climb –1, Concentration +4, Intimidate +2, Jump –1, Knowledge (arcana) +3, Listen +4, Spot +4, Swim -1; Alertness, Weapon Finesse.

_Speaks Common_

~~~~~

*Appearance:*  Karjanga is very powerfully built half-orc woman.  She has a long fall of glossy, raven-black hair plaited with raven feathers.  Brilliant violet eyes dominate a haughty and elegant face.  Her orc heritage gives her olive skin and slightly pointed ears, as well as very small tusks.  She wears crimson leather armor and bears a greataxe at her side notched with many kills.  A beaded pouch is at her belt, and a raven sits on her shoulder.

*Personality:*  Karjanga is a stunningly self-confident woman, secure in her martial prowess as well as her magical might.  She goes forth expecting to succeed at everything that she does, and usually accomplishes her goals.  She has powerful opinions on everything from other people to politics, and tends to make snap judgments based on little information.  She can show loyalty to those whom she deems worthy, but is an implacable enemy to almost anyone else.  All in all she’s a rather difficult friend to have.

*Background:*  Karjanga was born of a powerful orc chieftain and an equally powerful warrior woman who fell in love with him. With two such powerful people lending her their blood, it was forgone that their offspring would be a warrior. And warrior she was, displaying her father's battle-rages from an early age. However, she also bullied the shaman of her tribe into teaching her the secrets of magic she felt were flowing in her blood. Many were surprised when their "Little Lion" would manifest darts of light or fire to combat her enemies in addition to her axe. Karjanga soon became bored with her father's tribe, finding it limiting, as magic was little understood. She has stridden outward into the larger world to fuel her magic as well as her lust for battle.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Ah, I let this thread slip completely out of my mind. Sorry.
> 
> After thinking about it though, I don't feel I could long-term pull any of the concepts I had. Get a couple of good jokes out of them and then I'd have no where to go. Sorry.




Not a problem, thanks for checking in.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Just saying I can not wait to start.


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

*IC Threads Are Up!!*

Okey doke, the IC threads are up!

Before you head over there, be aware that with a couple of players opting out, the teams have changed a bit:

Team Salty (IC thread here)
Branding Opportunity
Gray Shade
LogicsFate
Ranger Rick
Wystan


Team Baldy (IC thread here)
Agrajag
DrZombie
Hypersmurf
Isida
Jarlaxale
Khavren

The intro will be up soon, after which you can all make your entry into the game.  Let's roll!


----------



## Wystan (May 26, 2005)

So who got them all first? I wants me a discount....actually [sblock] I needs me a discount... [/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> So who got them all first? I wants me a discount....actually [sblock] I needs me a discount... [/sblock]




Well, technically Team Salty had all their sheets in first - but then I had to swap a couple players over from Salty to Baldy.  So, as I'm feeling generous right now, BOTH teams get that awesome 3% discount on the cover charge to the tavern!  Huzzah!


----------



## Wystan (May 26, 2005)

Is it possible to get a layout map of the bar?


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Is it possible to get a layout map of the bar?




Ask and ye shall receive...




(Click for enbigment)


----------



## Wystan (May 26, 2005)

Is it also possible for Grey Shade to realize that my character is a male or was the comment on purpose?


----------



## Wystan (May 26, 2005)

http://img90.echo.cx/img90/9931/Tavern.jpg

Is larger


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 26, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Is it also possible for Grey Shade to realize that my character is a male or was the comment on purpose?



It's the hair.  It's very confusing to big, burly warriors.


----------



## khavren (May 26, 2005)

Would a proper intro be something like "Rouge bob sashays into the bar, drops his hankie and as he slowly bends over to pick it up, watches to see whose watching him"

or something like "Looking massivly massive in my massive furs covered with massive leather and with some massive chains dripping off for extra mass, I stomp into the bar, slam my massive fist massivly into the bar and demand a milk"


----------



## khavren (May 26, 2005)

And does that map cover both teams?


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Would a proper intro be something like "Rouge bob sashays into the bar, drops his hankie and as he slowly bends over to pick it up, watches to see whose watching him"
> 
> or something like "Looking massivly massive in my massive furs covered with massive leather and with some massive chains dripping off for extra mass, I stomp into the bar, slam my massive fist massivly into the bar and demand a milk"





Hey, you're in the wrong OOC thread!   

Sure, either one's fine.


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> And does that map cover both teams?




Yep, I'll post it over there too.


----------



## Gray Shade (May 26, 2005)

Well said, Khavren! (now get over to your own thread!  wouldn't want you to know what our group is doing out of character!  )

Don't be confused, Wystan.  I'm just having some fun.  No offense meant  

Hey, I've been trying for a couple hours now to be able to use the buttons atop this text box.  I can't, for the life of me, get my text to change color.  I've even tried just using the vB commands with the [], but that didn't work either.  I know I'm hitting the right "Post Reply" button.  And I've used EN Worlds under another name before and it worked fine for me then, so I don't know what the deal is.  Is there a setting I may have set that I don't know about?

Apparently my smilies work (but that one from off to the right of this box--if I click on the pull down one above, nothing happens).

I guess my text color will be black or white or whatever the defualt is until I can get this worked out, sorry to dampen the mood.  If anyone knows why this may be happening, please let me know!  I'm so lost . . .


----------



## Temujin (May 26, 2005)

Ah, finally, internet again.  Sorry for not being able to get any info in, but life is too time consuming.  I've got too much going on, so its a good thing you already dropped me.  Have fun, the game looks like it'll be really interesting.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 27, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> LogicsFate, couple questions for you:
> 
> [sblock]All I'm missing from your sheet is your equipment. Remember, all non-magical items that cost less than 100gp in the PHB are free (this reflects your previous years of adventuring), so you can use all 5400gp of your starting money for magical items if you want.
> 
> Also, by my calculations you can have one more spell per day per level - right now you have 4 0-level, 4 1st-level, and 3 2nd-level, but it should be 5/4/4.[/sblock]




Thanks, sir! I'll redo the math, and sorry for the delay I've been at work(s) for the last 12 hours and wont have any free time(when they finally let me leave) at home tonight. Holiday starts tommorrow *tears of joy*


----------



## LogicsFate (May 27, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Well said, Khavren! (now get over to your own thread! wouldn't want you to know what our group is doing out of character!  )
> 
> Don't be confused, Wystan. I'm just having some fun. No offense meant
> 
> ...




I don't know but it won't work for me either, I usually cut and paste from word, but I wont be able to till I get home


----------



## LogicsFate (May 27, 2005)

ALSO! Sorry, I keep thinking of more to say. I'll take lime er... yellow green, also I change my font out of habit if thats ok?


----------



## Agrajag (May 27, 2005)

...rrriight...this is kinda embarasing but...um...how do ya get the words to change color:\


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 27, 2005)

Agrajag said:
			
		

> ...rrriight...this is kinda embarasing but...um...how do ya get the words to change color:\



OK, write a message and you'll see a pull-down menu above the text box which is labeld "[Color]".  Just highlight the text you want to turn that color, and then pick a color from that menu.  It might depend on what web browser you're using, but I'm not sure about that.  Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 27, 2005)

Bad post *cackle* posts have been changed to protect the guilty partys and how wrong they are


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

Temujin said:
			
		

> Ah, finally, internet again.  Sorry for not being able to get any info in, but life is too time consuming.  I've got too much going on, so its a good thing you already dropped me.  Have fun, the game looks like it'll be really interesting.




Thanks for checking back in with me.  If you get more time in the future, let me know and we can work something out.


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Thanks, sir! I'll redo the math, and sorry for the delay I've been at work(s) for the last 12 hours and wont have any free time(when they finally let me leave) at home tonight. Holiday starts tommorrow *tears of joy*




Not a problem - enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Not a problem - enjoy your holiday!





I will be offline from this afternoon till Tuesday morning.


In reading the intro, what elf is dressed _Extravagently_?  I think I need to cue myself off of him.


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I will be offline from this afternoon till Tuesday morning.




I have a feeling most of us will, with the holiday (those of us in the US anyway).  No worries.




> In reading the intro, what elf is dressed _Extravagently_?  I think I need to cue myself off of him.




That's Wystan's character Ranti Akande, "Clothier and Problem Solver Supreme".


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

Thanks.  I edited my post so it will not bump the thread.


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I edited my post so it will not bump the thread.




Got it, replying shortly.


----------



## Agrajag (May 27, 2005)

...umm...err...umm...erm...i don't see the pull down menu anywhere???


----------



## Wystan (May 27, 2005)

Choose go advanced and there should be an option there.


----------



## Wystan (May 27, 2005)

I have to say I am having too much fun with your replies....


----------



## Gray Shade (May 27, 2005)

Yay!  My guy's talking in Teal!  I don't know how, but he is.

Now that my problem's fixed itself, I feel qualified to give Agrajag some advice:

Make sure you click "Post Reply" not "Quick Reply".  Type your message.  Highlight what you want to be a different colored text.  There should be an icon that is a red "A" above your text box.  Click that or the down arrow (the pull down menu) next to it.  You should now have a menu of colors to choose from.  For whatever reason that wasn't working for me so I had to use the text commands.

Click on the vB mode link at the bottom of the page (under "Posting Rules") for details.

Good luck!


----------



## Wystan (May 27, 2005)

Applause.....


----------



## Wystan (May 27, 2005)

Logics Fate, can you choose a slightly darker color, Very Hard to read on the white background. "Maybe a Nice dark Purple, or a royal blue...."


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I have to say I am having too much fun with your replies....




Good!  Glad you like it.  I'm trying to get the idea across that the people you talk to just can't get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Logics Fate, can you choose a slightly darker color, Very Hard to read on the white background.




Oooooo, yeah, I just noticed that you changed it to that fluorescent green.  Not easy to read at all.


----------



## Wystan (May 27, 2005)

And that is perfectly [sblock] in character as he is writing himself, I swear he is coming alive for me. I love this method of playing allows me to be more expressive than tabletop does... [/sblock]

However [sblock] I also like the other characters and will play with the monds now [/sblock] ever calls me [sblock] these are fun as well, and I like to use them[/sblock]
I am going to have to [sblock] keep using sblocks to misinform[/sblock]


----------



## Wystan (May 27, 2005)

Well, going home, will chack once or twice over the weekend.

Have a good vacation (if you are getting one)


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> And that is perfectly [sblock] in character as he is writing himself, I swear he is coming alive for me. I love this method of playing allows me to be more expressive than tabletop does... [/sblock]




Great!  [sblock]That's the best comment I could hope for![/sblock]



> However [sblock] I also like the other characters and will play with the monds now [/sblock]




[sblock]Minds?   [/sblock]



> ever calls me [sblock] these are fun as well, and I like to use them[/sblock]
> I am going to have to [sblock] keep using sblocks to misinform[/sblock]




OUCH
[sblock]heh heh heh[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Well, going home, will chack once or twice over the weekend.
> 
> Have a good vacation (if you are getting one)




You too!  I might post something over the weekend...  Or not.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 27, 2005)

Lazlow, I think I'm going to make a few minor alterations to my character if that's OK.  I'll try and post the revised sheet as soon as I have it.  My view of him is changing now that I'm actually getting to play him.


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

*Important Announcement*



			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Lazlow, I think I'm going to make a few minor alterations to my character if that's OK.  I'll try and post the revised sheet as soon as I have it.  My view of him is changing now that I'm actually getting to play him.




Sure, no problem, and thanks for bringing this up:

I like to play very openly, in that the players should be allowed to fine tune their characters as they get going, just as you've mentioned here.  So, as you all play a bit and get the overall feel of the adventure and your own characters, feel free to make minor adjustments like changing skills or equipment, or maybe a _slight_ change in ability scores, but please OK everything through me.  I want you to be as happy as possible with your characters so this game will be fun for everyone.  Once we get the adventure well-established, maybe after a couple of minor events or encounters and you've had a chance to flex your guys' muscles, so to speak, I'll ask for final tweaks and then we'll lock 'em in then.  Sound good?


----------



## Gray Shade (May 27, 2005)

Sounds good to me, Lazlow.


----------



## Gray Shade (May 27, 2005)

I think that with a character named Berserker Bill, I'm going to need to be in a fight before I'm really sure that he's made right.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 28, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Oooooo, yeah, I just noticed that you changed it to that fluorescent green. Not easy to read at all.




Yeah my bad I just learned what stealth mode was. I'll choose a color soon and edit


----------



## LogicsFate (May 28, 2005)

And on that note, not all of us use stealth, so I can't see Gray Shade's non-speech text. Of course if your still figuring out the system don't worry about it. Highlighting does me just fine


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 28, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> And on that note, not all of us use stealth, so I can't see Gray Shade's non-speech text. Of course if your still figuring out the system don't worry about it. Highlighting does me just fine



Yeah, the black on black doesn't make it very easy for me to read either, I'm afraid.


----------



## Gray Shade (May 28, 2005)

Due to my weird work schedule (weekends=Sunday/Monday), and this Monday being a holiday, I will not be online and able to post again until Wednesday.  Sorry! :\ 

Lazlow, I freely trust you to run Berserker Bill if anything important happens before my return.  Thanks!


----------



## Gray Shade (May 28, 2005)

oh. Sorry guys. I'm not changing any color on the regular text I'm typing. I assumed that if you typed in Stealth, it would change the texts color for the black background. Any ideas on how I can fix this?

What the!? Yeah, I just went to default setting, all my text is invisible! What the heck? Does anyone else here use Stealth mode? If not, I will just start using default (it's not that big a deal). I just had no idea that it wasn't changing my text to white for the black background, since it changes all the white text to black for the white background (in Stealth). I'm really, really sorry!


----------



## Lazlow (May 29, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> I think that with a character named Berserker Bill, I'm going to need to be in a fight before I'm really sure that he's made right.





Well...  It *IS* a bar...


----------



## Lazlow (May 29, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> And on that note, not all of us use stealth, so I can't see Gray Shade's non-speech text. Of course if your still figuring out the system don't worry about it. Highlighting does me just fine




That's strange, because switching from one mode to the other should change the default colors to be readable automatically.


----------



## Lazlow (May 29, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Due to my weird work schedule (weekends=Sunday/Monday), and this Monday being a holiday, I will not be online and able to post again until Wednesday.  Sorry! :\
> 
> Lazlow, I freely trust you to run Berserker Bill if anything important happens before my return.  Thanks!




Don't worry about that.  I don't have any minimum daily or weekly posting requirement.  I'll assume that everyone checks in regularly (and I'll leave it up to you to define "regularly") and I'll try not to start any big events/encounters until I know that everyone knows what's going on.

That being said, I appreciate the strong showing so far and it'd be great if it keeps up!


----------



## Lazlow (May 29, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> oh. Sorry guys. I'm not changing any color on the regular text I'm typing. I assumed that if you typed in Stealth, it would change the texts color for the black background. Any ideas on how I can fix this?
> 
> What the!? Yeah, I just went to default setting, all my text is invisible! What the heck? Does anyone else here use Stealth mode? If not, I will just start using default (it's not that big a deal). I just had no idea that it wasn't changing my text to white for the black background, since it changes all the white text to black for the white background (in Stealth). I'm really, really sorry!




Something's definitely wrong, it shouldn't do that.  Might want to check with an admin on that.


----------



## Agrajag (May 29, 2005)

This is just a test  TEXT [/color=RED]


----------



## LogicsFate (May 29, 2005)

Agrajag said:
			
		

> This is just a test  TEXT [/color=RED]





Does that mean your test failed?

O and a big thumbs up on your name, location, quote and so on


----------



## Agrajag (May 30, 2005)

Quite possibly so


----------



## Lazlow (May 31, 2005)

Agrajag said:
			
		

> This is just a test  TEXT [/color=RED]





1) The end tag should just be  (don't include "=Red").

2) Weird, it worked when I quoted you.

3)  You're in the wrong OOC thread!


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 1, 2005)

How was everyones holiday?


----------



## Wystan (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a good weekend. Signed on a House....New Ulcers are your friend...


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a good weekend, but as soon as today started things weren't good at all.  (thought I had more money in the bank than I do so I had to scramble to find some cash!-   -spent too much over the weekend on the girlfriend's birthday--oops!  )  Otherwise, all well!


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine was pretty uneventful, although we looked at house and are about to sign on it.

Speak of the devil!  Just got a fax to that effect.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 2, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, I'll be posting a bit less frequently for the next week-and-a-half, as RL is once again intruding!  Grrrrr.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

Gray Shade,  Who is the tattered person you are talking to?  I assume it is not myself.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 2, 2005)

I think it is you RR....


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I think it is you RR....





That is why I am asking.  Tattered was never a description & he set the tattered person down.  Earlier he talked about someone tattered on all fours and I have been sitting the whole time.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 2, 2005)

He is reading too much into your actions. Your following of the item with your eyes and such.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 2, 2005)

And he might be confusing patchwork with tattered.....Similar ideas in the long run.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

Well let us (or me) figure out when swings by next.

I thought the use of a dog imagery was very good, I guess not.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 2, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Just to let everyone know, I'll be posting a bit less frequently for the next week-and-a-half, as RL is once again intruding!  Grrrrr.




Thanks for the heads up!  We can wait for you if anything earth-shattering happens.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Well let us (or me) figure out when swings by next.
> 
> I thought the use of a dog imagery was very good, I guess not.





Okay, I think I confused myself as well.  I assumed Gray Shade _was_ talking to you, and that you _had_ been on all fours.  Why I thought that, I have no idea (maybe your following the bread like a dog?), but as I look back you never were on the ground.

I think somewhere in there GS may have mixed your character up with the drunken patron passed out on the floor...  Yep...  Now that I look back, I probably should have said something when he referred to you as the "Drunken Amnesiac" (maybe he thought you were a Drunken Master?).    

Gray Shade, can you clear this up for us?


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh, for Pete's sake!  Sorry, Ranger Rick.  Geez.  When your guy followed the bread "like a dog" and from the description, I thought you'd dropped to all fours.  Sorry I got confused.

I know there's a difference between tattered and patchwork, but thought they were close enough in dialogue, guess not.
I've been trying to get Ranger Rick's guy to respond, not the drunk.  I'll take care of this in the game ] ), sorry . . .


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 2, 2005)

My apologies to all for this confusion.  Sorry Ranger Rick.

Thanks for being understanding, Lazlow. You are a forgiving and generous DM! 

Although, I gotta admit, it is fun to use the berserker rage just to throw a guy out in the street.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 2, 2005)

Aw, shucks...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 3, 2005)

No problems.  Sorry I was not following it either.  I guess that is the beauty of this OOC thread.  In this case I was basing everything on what I thought I wrote, not what was being read.  Sorry.

The stuttering.  Is it to much so I should stop or is it ok?


----------



## Wystan (Jun 3, 2005)

it's fine


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 3, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> No problems.  Sorry I was not following it either.  I guess that is the beauty of this OOC thread.  In this case I was basing everything on what I thought I wrote, not what was being read.  Sorry.
> 
> The stuttering.  Is it to much so I should stop or is it ok?




I don't see a problem with it either.


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 4, 2005)

The stuttering's okay.  I just hope your guy is able to function when we actually get on the adventure!  I assume he's got some kind of character class, but I went back and didn't see any armor or weapons in his description, and I'm a bit worried about a stuttering spellcaster!  

Well, I guess that's why they call them "adventures"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 4, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> The stuttering's okay.  I just hope your guy is able to function when we actually get on the adventure!  I assume he's got some kind of character class, but I went back and didn't see any armor or weapons in his description, and I'm a bit worried about a stuttering spellcaster!
> 
> Well, I guess that's why they call them "adventures"




Think wild mage.

Edit - Actually I thought we wher not suppose to look at anyones PC.?


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 4, 2005)

PC? I just meant I looked at the description you gave when he first showed up (following Ranti in and knocking into the bench and sitting). Wild mage, though, huh?  That one's beyond me (I'm pretty much a core rules guy)  Can't wait to see Desert in action!

Also, sorry all for the long posts, but they're adventure related (for the most part), and will get our adventure proper under way.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

I notice our team is so much chattier than the other team. Thanks, it is always nice to see new posts.  So is the other team lost interest?


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 6, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> I notice our team is so much chattier than the other team. Thanks, it is always nice to see new posts.  So is the other team lost interest?




This team is definitely more chatty, but I think the other team is waiting for one of their members who happens to be in the south of France on vacation until next week.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry for being so absent recently.  I will have a lot more to time starting on Sunday.  I look forward to getting back into the story.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 10, 2005)

No problemo, everyone seems to be going their separate ways for a few (game) minutes to stock up before heading back to the inn.  Join in when you can.


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 15, 2005)

Heh, heh. Whoops. I totally misplaced where Ranti was in the bar on my last post. Please forgive. 

And welcome back, Branding!


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 16, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Trying to pick up pointers and her in the process.




Nice!  Good luck!     For some reason, Bill's chest hair didn't do it for her, maybe your charms will.  Maybe she's just not into humans . . . yeah, that must be it.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 16, 2005)

::Insert Evil Grin Here::


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 21, 2005)

Er, I think Wystan got ahead of the rest of us.  You're handing out clothing in the bar, and my guy is still sleeping for the night (I guess).    Lazlow, can you remedy the discrepency?

Thanks!


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 22, 2005)

Wystan's fixed that, I believe.


----------



## Gray Shade (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks.   

I think we're all in different time zones right now--Desert is trying to get us rooms (probably at the Cobbler's), Wystan and K are up in the morning and ready to go, my guy is still sleeping, and Branding is . . . er . . . getting a room?

I'm sure we'll regroup soon.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, just gotta wrap up some things with Desert and you'll all be through for the night.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 23, 2005)

Cool, but I am leaving in about 15 minutes than I am done until morning.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 28, 2005)

Hellooooooo (listens to the echo of an empty day)


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry, this "real life" stuff keeps intruding on my fantasy world!    I'll have a post up later today.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 28, 2005)

Intended or not the IC thread has a marx brothers feel to it.


----------



## Wystan (Jun 28, 2005)

I love the Marx Brothers...

This contract is so simple a five year old could have written it...

(Whispered...) go get me a five year old I can't make heads nor tails or this thing...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

FYI I will be offline from tonight till tuesday/wednesday.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick
Last Seen: 06-30-05 (04:49 PM)
Wystan
Last Seen: 06-30-05 (04:59 PM)
Lazlow
Last Seen: 06-30-05 (04:28 PM)

And to a lesser extent

Gray Shade
Last Seen: 07-01-05 (03:39 PM)

Creepy? Kinda

I really post to inform. I'll be out of town for a week, and internet access will not be assured


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey everyone, just so I don't forget I'm out of town for a week, I may or may not be posting in that time. 

So when you guys get back from the twilight zone and get back into the game, Lazlow can shove my character were she needs to be. Good bye for now.

__________________________________________LF


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh, I get it, we all "disappeared" within half an hour of each other.  Sorry I didn't put up an "official" notice, but I just figured most everyone would be out (or at least "less in") for the holiday weekend.  I'll be sure to post something next time.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

People are back now.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 13, 2005)

I too have returned


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 19, 2005)

I apologize for my lack of posting, but now that I've got a house closing and a young'un's birthday out of the way, I should be back on track.

Can I get a quick check in to see who's still around?  Haven't seen Branding Opportunity for a while...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

I am here.

Branding Opportunity is around as he GMs in a game I am in, but he has been writing sparsly.  I know he will be gone for a couple of weeks that is near the gencon timeframe.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 20, 2005)

I, of course, am always around though sometimes I tend to forget to check all my game threads


----------



## Gray Shade (Jul 20, 2005)

I, too, will be out the week of GenCon (Aug. 14-21), and will be posting rarely the week before, but I'll try to keep up, and perhaps can access the site through a friend's computer once in Indy.

Oops.  Er, but I AM here now.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 21, 2005)

That makes three of us - I'll be at GenCon that week (Aug 13-21), but _may_ have access to a computer.  If I do, I'll try to post.  If not, then we'll get back into it full force after it's over.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 26, 2005)

In the past few months of playing these PbP games I have come to a startling conclusion;  well, startling to me at least.

I don't like being a player and I really, really like being a GM.

As I don't want to drag the IC thread of this game down any more than I already have, I will therefore bow out and say thank you and goodbye.  It's been fun!

B.O.  (I need to come up with a better acronym)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

FYI - I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not. It depends on my family's vacation plans.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 27, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> In the past few months of playing these PbP games I have come to a startling conclusion;  well, startling to me at least.
> 
> I don't like being a player and I really, really like being a GM.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update.  We'll miss you, but I'm sure we'll see you around the boards somewhere.

Howzabout BrOp instead?


----------



## Gray Shade (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, shoot.  I was really looking forward to Speaker doing something cool.

Good luck out there, Branding.  I'll try to get in on one of your adventures sometime if you don't mind.  See you around!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

I am offline till Monday.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 9, 2005)

I would like to appologize out loud for my sparce posting, I recently picked up a cheap copy of Civ III and have since lost huge tracts of time, but I kicked my habit and I'm back


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 9, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I would like to appologize out loud for my sparce posting, I recently picked up a cheap copy of Civ III and have since lost huge tracts of time, but I kicked my habit and I'm back




Ah, no worries, as I have shared that same affliction.  And having just moved, I dread the day I unpack the boxes containing all my pc games, as I will undoubtedly come across the dozen or so I never completely finished and therefore lose huge tracts of time myself.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 9, 2005)

We should start a support group!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I would like to appologize out loud for my sparce posting, I recently picked up a cheap copy of Civ III and have since lost huge tracts of time, but I kicked my habit and I'm back





Mine broke.  I understand.


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 9, 2005)

I can sympathize.  I recently found my liesure suit and white dancing shoes, and have since lost tracts of time under the disco ball.

(I wish!   )


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 10, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> I can sympathize. I recently found my liesure suit and white dancing shoes, and have since lost tracts of time under the disco ball.
> 
> (I wish!  )




I wish I had a disco ball, o well somethings just weren't ment to be


Hey! remember all that stuff about me posting more often, (you'll get a kick outta this) What I really meant was I'd start posting more, a week from today, after a got back from a wedding that kinda popped up(not mine of course), See! isn't that hilarious. I'll write up an e'mail about Kaye's immediate plans, if you wish to run her. Of course it might be short since how I have no idea what she's about to do... she scares me sometimes.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 10, 2005)

No need to worry too much, as at least two or three of us will be out next week for GenCon.  I'll be gone starting Friday the 12th, and returning Monday the 22nd.  I don't know if I'll have internet access during that time, but if I do (and have some spare time) I'll try to post.


----------



## Wystan (Aug 10, 2005)

It is just starting to pick up and get interesting...


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 10, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> It is just starting to pick up and get interesting...




It is! This is the longest PbP game I've been in other than the games in Living EN World

Edit: I was going to post that I couldn't wait to see some combat, but...


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 10, 2005)

OH! Go gettem guys! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! You don't have to take their refusal to bow to your will and whims! Stick 'em once for me! Er, I mean, yes, defend yourselves bravely, and loot . . . er . . . honorably? And then bravely fill their clothing with rocks and push their bodies off the dock into the water. Honorably.

I, too, will be out for GenCon. I heard someone's actually getting married at GenCon this year (at the True Dungeon Tavern). That wouldn't happen to be the wedding you mention, would it, LogicsFate?


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 11, 2005)

Not quite, I'm going to a more formal wedding in PA


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 11, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> It is just starting to pick up and get interesting...




Cool!  I'm glad you're enjoying it.  The other team has pretty much fizzled away to just two guys, so I'm probably going to integrate them into this game.  Any objections?

And don't worry, after GenCon's over I'll have much more time to devote to the game here.


----------



## Wystan (Aug 11, 2005)

Adding more makes sense.... go for it....


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 11, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> It is! This is the longest PbP game I've been in other than the games in Living EN World
> 
> Edit: I was going to post that I couldn't wait to see some combat, but...




Really?  This is the longest I've ever DM'd a pbp game.  It's also the first pbp game I've DM'd, but who's counting?

Well, there almost wasn't going to be any combat, but the inner    in me had a devilish idea...  Stay tuned!


----------



## Wystan (Aug 11, 2005)

We might still avoid it, or at least wipe the floor with them....


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 11, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> OH! Go gettem guys! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! You don't have to take their refusal to bow to your will and whims! Stick 'em once for me! Er, I mean, yes, defend yourselves bravely, and loot . . . er . . . honorably? And then bravely fill their clothing with rocks and push their bodies off the dock into the water. Honorably.




You have issues, man.    



> I, too, will be out for GenCon. I heard someone's actually getting married at GenCon this year (at the True Dungeon Tavern). That wouldn't happen to be the wedding you mention, would it, LogicsFate?




Hey, maybe we can get together for a beer at the Tavern one night!  I'm volunteering for True Heroes, right next door to True Dungeon.  What are you gonna be doing there?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 11, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Not quite, I'm going to a more formal wedding in PA




Penny Arcade?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 11, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Adding more makes sense.... go for it....




Figured that wouldn't be a problem since we lost Branding Opportunity.  I'll work them in soon.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

They would not happen to be the sailors would they?  

Weekensd starts tonight so I will be offline.

I am glad my punch was warmly accepted.  I just felt like smacking someone.


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the other adventure, Lazlow. Add away as far as I'm concerned. As for GenCon: I'll look for you at True Heroes. I hear it's going to be quite cool--better than True Dungeon, even.
I know exactly how you feel, Desert.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 16, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Penny Arcade?




Pennsylvania

On a lighter note, I have returned, even if I come back to not much(with everyone going to GENCON that is)


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi guys. I'm the leftover from the "other" group.
[puppy eyes] please be nice to me [/puppy eyes]


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 16, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hi guys. I'm the leftover from the "other" group.
> [puppy eyes] please be nice to me [/puppy eyes]




Anyone else making the transfer over?

We'll try to keep the attack-on-sight urges down

just for you


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

Weekend starts tonight so I will be offline.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 22, 2005)

Howdy folks!  Back from the land of, er...  Well, formula one racers and overpriced convention food.  And the Colts, too, if you're into this "football" thing I've heard about.  Our event didn't turn out the way we planned (what does?), but it ended up being better than we hoped when it started (does that make sense?).  Anyhoo, I'm back and ready to go.

There should be one more "leftover" from the other group, unless Hypersmurf has changed his mind.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 24, 2005)

welcome back ye'all


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope Lazlow comes back, anyone know a possible cause of his MIA?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 29, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I hope Lazlow comes back, anyone know a possible cause of his MIA?




Yeah, too much work piled up after a week's vacation.  Sorry about that, last week got away from me.  I'm working on putting something up right now...


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry I forgot weekends and such, just in case it wasn't appearant before, I'm overly paranoid. 

Seriously I apologize, probly to much caffiene


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries!    Got a couple of posts up.  Your combat will take a bit longer, though, gotta dig out my notes...


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 29, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> There should be one more "leftover" from the other group, unless Hypersmurf has changed his mind.




I think I'm probably risking becoming overextended at this point... so I fear I shan't be crossing over.

-Hyp.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 29, 2005)

No prob, thanks for the update.


----------



## Gray Shade (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome, Dr. Z!  You have walked in upon my character at a very frustrating moment, so please forgive his welcome, but it is Berserker Bill's temper, not mine.  I say: Huzzah! and welcome to the game!


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2005)

No worries, I can differentiate between in- and outgame.
If the two characters don't kill each other in the first scene they'll get along quite nicely   .


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome Dr. Z!


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 3, 2005)

I'll be out til Wednesday.  Hope everyone gets to enjoy the holiday weekend!  (even if you're not over here in the states--Dr.Z!).


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 3, 2005)

As I mention IC I out for a few days starting tomorrow


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 10, 2005)

that was great


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 11, 2005)

Glad you liked it!  I got a little carried away, but what they hey?  It was fun.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 16, 2005)

I like the way Wystan thinks.  I love any plan that involves a goat and a litter of corpses!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 16, 2005)

Really? I was more interested in the chickens and the turpintine


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

Tis a weekend and I am out till monday.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 20, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> And now, his hat: It either is very, very tall, or is connected to the ceiling in some manner - but you can't quite tell, because the condensation, dampness, dew, effluvia, exhalation, fog, fumes, gas, haze, miasma, moisture, smog, smoke, steam, and various vapors from the immense array of alembics, beakers, bins, bowls, bottles, boxes, buckets, cans, canisters, canteens, capsules, carafes, cartons, casks, caskets, cauldrons, chests, cisterns, crates, crocks, dishes, ewers, firkins, flasks, hampers, hods, hoppers, humidors, hutches, jars, jeroboams, jugs, kettles, magnums, packages, packets, pails, pots, pouches, purses, receptacles, reliquaries, repositories, sacs, sacks, scuttles, steins, tanks, tubs, tubes, utensils, vases, vats, vessels, and (last, but definitely not least) vials seems to block any view above seven or eight feet up.



What?  No vials, sinks, envelopes, sleeves, pantries, cabinets, or Petrie dishes?  What sort of magic shop IS this?



			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> Also, an owlbear is standing next to you. It's very tall.



HA!!!!  You know the most important element of comed--TIMING!  Well done, Lazlow!  HA!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 21, 2005)

Hurricane Rita is bearing down on us wit' a quickness as I speak (type), and no matter where the storm hits up or down the coast, I will without a doubt be sans electricity for a few days, so don't count on anything from me during that time.  My workplace is closing down for Thursday and Friday, so I'll be home battening down the hatches in preparation.  I'll post as soon as I can after the storm.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck, m8, I'd hate to be in your shoes (they're prolly too small for me anyway).


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck!

ALSO! reading the OC before the IC makes me sad, someone yell at me before I do that again


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 23, 2005)

*Lazlow update*

That's odd that you do that LogicsFate.  I usually do the same thing.   

This may help, though (it's GOOD news!   ):  I talked to Lazlow a couple hours ago. The hurricane is supposed to hit him Saturday (tomorrow) morning, but it's been downgraded to Category 3 (of 5) so its a lot weaker than it was yesterday (when it fluxuated between 4 and 5) and it's also going in a better direction so that what hits him will be a lot weaker than what they were predicting yesterday, so that's all good too.  He and his family are all battened down tight, and ready to bear it out, although the latest reports sound like the worst thing in his area will be the flooding (some estimates are at freaking *25 inches!*).  I'll pass along more as I hear it.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 24, 2005)

*Another Lazlow Update*

I spoke with Lazlow just a little while ago.  All's well.  The hurricane turned hard east just a bit before landfall and ended up missing his house pretty much altogether--they had some high winds last night and lost power for about 4 hours, but that's it.  Oh, an old fence was blown down in the neighborhood.  The area below the tree in his front yard wasn't even wet--so much for the 25 inches of rain "they" predicted!  He said he's going to try to get back online today or tomorrow, but at latest it should be Monday when we see him again.  So that's good!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 25, 2005)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 28, 2005)

Howdy folks!  Thanks for the well-wishing.  It must've worked, because we got barely a drizzle 'round my place, although the winds were of 'tropical storm' strength (enough to blow the occasional weak tree limb and old rotten fence down).

However, BOTH Mrs. Laz and Baby Laz have come down with FREAKING PNEUMONIA in the last couple of days.  Apparently it's going around - we had to wait for over a dozen other pneumonia patients at the clinic to get x-rays!  As for me, I'm fine, by some miracle of healthy living (Dr. Laz' Amazing Cure-All:  16oz of unsweetened organic cranberry juice a day (not from concentrate, if possible); the quinic acid in it kills EVERYTHING and keeps ya healthy!).  I'll be at home playing nurse for a couple of days, but I'll try to post if I can.


----------



## Wystan (Sep 28, 2005)

Good to hear you are well, sorry about the family.

However, due to a sudden influx of inlaws, I will be incommunicado until monday the 10th.... Sorry....Feel free to boister and kill on my behalf...


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 28, 2005)

Ouch!  Sorry to hear it, Wystan.  Wait, the *10th?!?*  That's like 2 weeks!    Yow!  Really sorry to hear it.  Stay tough.


----------



## Wystan (Sep 28, 2005)

Spoiler block is for stating my religious beliefs.... 

[sblock]It's all good except for the hate of RPG's and Magic the gathering and the hiding of my books that reference such.

I am the head deacon at my Lutheran church you would think that my Pastor Father in Law would think that I can decide for myself... 

[/sblock]
No religion bashing please....


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey, the one reason I think EN World has gotten where it is now is the most important rule:  No religion or politics.  'Nuff sed.

[sblock]Was raised uber-strict Baptist , so I know EXACTLY of what you speak.  Not Baptist anymore, but I'm glad to see that there are some religious folk out there who know how to differentiate between real life and a GAME![/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 30, 2005)

No religion bashing here (what, Lazlow?  I said none _here_).

[sblock]One of my best friends when I was growing up (and, in fact, later my step-brother by an accidental "Parent-Trap" kind of twist of fate) was Luthern, but also the person who introduced me to D&D (when we were both 12).  We've both been gaming ever since, and we never had any problems with anyone at his church, or my Catholic church--at school we were still ridiculed and pushed around, but that's just adolescence.  (bitter? me? never!)  I guess my point is that most of us don't see the conflict between gaming and religion.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2005)

No religion bashing.



Spoiler



It's something that I cannot trelate to at all. It seems that religion is a lot stricter in the states. In europe most people don't give a rats arse about what you do in your free time, really. Someone telling that Satan influences young minds through the filthy books of roleplaying would be laughed away. SO feel free to practice any belief you want to, I couldn't care less


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Ranti springs forth and prances merrily beside the Sheriff. "I daresay I could certainly use a change of scenery. Too many browns and greys here."




HA!  I'm not sure Wystan would have used the word "prances"


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 6, 2005)

K said:
			
		

> " . . . we can go fight bees now or whatever"
> 
> OOC: Sorry about the unexpected delay, it was... unexpected




 Hah-ha!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm back though my avalible posting time has been shortened for a while, I'll be back posting daily soon(hopefully)


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 8, 2005)

No worries.  Also, just FYI, the book price of the item you were trying to purchase is about 1100gp - I had no idea it was so expensive!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, the scroll is really confusing, it is higher in price suggesting that they added the material componets in already but don't mention how far one scroll could get you.

Anyway I was just trying to undercut the guy, I didn't think it would get me anywhere. Though it did get him a spot on my death list, K'll come back one day and take his hat(First thing she'd do after taking over the world)


----------



## Wystan (Oct 10, 2005)

I am back...


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 10, 2005)

Indeed!  Welcome back!  Hope you had a good visit with the in-laws.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome back, Wystan!


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 18, 2005)

LF, RR, where are you guys?


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 19, 2005)

Suffering the ravages of RL and my own head

Lucky, things are back to status quo and my brain has stopped talking

A.K.A I'm back, and sorry for the lack of notice


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 19, 2005)

pardon my absence is it ever happens again then I wish then following actions to be taken:

I, LogicsFate, being of sound mind and body, understand that it is fact, that S* Happens (hereafter know as stuff). In the unlikely, though very possible event of stuff, in which response is limited, I, LogicsFate give Lazlow the right to play out the actions of my character and her cohort, K and Richard respectivly. Inspite of common sense, and the fear for K and Richard's well being, these Liberties are granted to Lazlow on 10/15/05 at the time of 3:00a.m. eastern standard time, and are only to be use to further the goals of K, or to create a funny situation, or to complete a punchline.

Not valid in Kansas, or Alaska. Cash value 1/42 of a cent. The beneficiary gives up all rights to his/her soul and spirit to LogicsFate. This contract can be revoked at anytime without penelty, by LogicsFate only



Now! if you just sign at the bottom, I think we'll all be ready for next time


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 19, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> pardon my absence is it ever happens again then I wish then following actions to be taken:
> 
> I, LogicsFate, being of sound mind and body, understand that it is fact, that S* Happens (hereafter know as stuff). In the unlikely, though very possible event of stuff, in which response is limited, I, LogicsFate give Lazlow the right to play out the actions of my character and her cohort, K and Richard respectivly. Inspite of common sense, and the fear for K and Richard's well being, these Liberties are granted to Lazlow on 10/15/05 at the time of 3:00a.m. eastern standard time, and are only to be use to further the goals of K, or to create a funny situation, or to complete a punchline.
> 
> ...





Lazlow P. Hoffs, Esq., Ph.D., D.D.S., B.U.M.

Signed on this the 19 th day of October, in the year Two-Thousand and Five


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 19, 2005)

Seriously though, no prob there, I just didn't want to take over for you if you were about to post.  I'll give warning and wait a couple of days before I do that.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome back, gang.      Hope all's well in RL.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I then turn to the party:
> "I think we can take them if they pose a problem to us. I can fight a large number of them. Richard can take a few himself, and Sherriff Mr. Berzerker Master Leader Bill can as well. I am sure that Gruumsh can slay a few as well. I say that we form a circle around K. and let her cast from between us and we slay them from the circle."
> 
> I pull down my blindfold and await the order.




Sweet!  I wish this WERE Hobgoblins--t'would have been a GRAND fight!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 19, 2005)

All is fine, or rather normal. I'm not sure how good that is...

I don't expect anymore problems out of RL


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 19, 2005)

> I don't expect anymore problems out of RL




Wow, you're a brave one!


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 20, 2005)

I prefer to think of it as narcissism.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 21, 2005)

Whoa! Appearently there's a hurricane coming, if It hit us, then posting going to get funky again.

But who knows it might veer off and hit someone else

I really should pay more attention to the weather


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 21, 2005)

Dang, another one?  Well, just make sure you and yours are safe and well-prepared.  We'll be here when you get back.

BTW, if you want to give me a brief run-down of K's strategy for this battle, I'd be happy to run her for you should you be gone for a while.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 21, 2005)

"It might happen, it might not, but if I disappear thats probly the reason"

My planned actions are up, feel free to take over if I go missing


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 21, 2005)

Hope all goes well, LogicsFate.  Keep your head down.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 22, 2005)

I will, I will
Also the "eyes the color of insanity" comment isn't an LF original. 
42 points to anyone who knows where it came from


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I'm going to HAVE to guess it's out of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy someplace.  Maybe describing Agrajag?


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 22, 2005)

Accually, I look to the HHGG for inspiration alot, and it even came to mind. Thogh I don't believe it comes from their.
Nobody? Hmmm, it comes from one of my favorite songs


EDIT: on anouther note it seems most of my random numbers are 42, cooincidence?


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 25, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> it seems most of my random numbers are 42, cooincidence?



Sounds to me like you're just very in-touch with the universe.

I have no clue on the "Eyes. . . " quote (since I thought you'd come up with it yourself!   )

I can google it to find out, but that's not fair.  Let's see . . . hmmm . . . a song . . . nope.  Not ringing any of my bells.  I give.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 26, 2005)

Flogging Molly(I think)- Devil's Dance Floor

Prizes...
Awards...
HEY! That reminds me, weren't we suppose to get a wicked awesome 3% discount or some such thing?


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes!  You all got half off the cover charge to the Tavern, don't you remember?


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 26, 2005)

O, of course, how could I forgotten, we got 50% off the entry fee of... 
*Wades back through the adventure thread*

Edit- Hey, WAIT A MINUTE it was free...
Or rather it was Half free...
Cool
Thanks Lazlow, sorry for coming down hard on ya, just wanted to make sure we got exactly what we deserved


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, we really EARNED that discount.  Heh, our party is earning a lot of things that don't exist.    



			
				LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Flogging Molly(I think)- Devil's Dance Floor



hm.  Okay.  Don't know them.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 27, 2005)

Earning them in SPADES, that we are


O well, Next thing I know, you'll be telling me you haven't heard of the Red Elvises, or haven't listened to the complete works of William Shatner


----------



## Wystan (Oct 27, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Earning them in SPADES, that we are
> 
> 
> O well, Next thing I know, you'll be telling me you haven't heard of the Red Elvises, or haven't listened to the complete works of William Shatner




Going into convulsions......


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 28, 2005)

I find your lack of faith, disturbing...


Seriously, If you want to here some quality music, check out Shatners newest CD "Has Been", and avoid his old ones, as if they were the cause of the plague(No one has yet to show proof that they weren't the cause of the plague, coincidence?)


----------



## Wystan (Oct 28, 2005)

and:

Wait for it:

I find his lack of Beat disturbing....


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 29, 2005)

Tune, beat, tempo, these are just words. You must look at the heart of the music.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 29, 2005)

(sorry to get off the subject of Shatner's "music"):



			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> Seeing his leader go down, Beau runs over to the fallen body of the Shaman and grabs at it frantically, ripping something from around its neck.




This poor hobgoblin.  I'm sure he never would have imagined that THIS would be his last action.  Or that he would die impaled on a weapon covered in the -- ahem -- would-be leavings of his buddy. Eww.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 30, 2005)

And to think, we get to stop a dirty, evil thief. And we get to do it with violence!

Truely is there anything violence won't solve?


----------



## Wystan (Nov 7, 2005)

BIG NOTE::::::


I will be away from today until 11/16/2005.

Thank you.

I will be in Montana and Idaho...


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 7, 2005)

No prob, we'll be here when you get back!  I'll put Ranti on autopilot in the meantime.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey RR, haven't heard from you in a while.  Hope everything's okay - I'll keep running Desert on auto for now.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 14, 2005)

Okay, as I mentioned, this is the end of chapter 1.  I figure that you guys putting up with all the seemingly random plot elements, infuriatingly unhelpful characters, and my own craziness entitles you all to enough XP to bump you guys up a level.  So please level up your characters and get me the sheets as soon as you can.  In the meantime, I'll continue the adventure.

Thanks for sticking with me this far!  I promise it only gets better!


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm having a blast, Lazlow--keep teeter-totting between an eye twitch from anger at uncooperative NPC's and mad boughts of giggling at PC and NPC antics.  Can't beat that!

Thanks for the level, too.  I'll get you the new and improved Bill soon.


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 17, 2005)

Like-wise, you should know how much we apprciate this game. The only game thats ever been so funny it hurts. (you should see the doctor bills)

[Nothing-to-see-here]Hey sorry about the week absance, I'm back now... And if no one noticed I wasn't around, don't bother with the last sentence.[/Nothin-to-see-here]


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 21, 2005)

Glad to hear it, glad to hear it.  (Er, about the funny, not the doctor's bills.)

Just a warning:  With the holidays coming up, there will be less posting from me.  Things should resume to "normal" posting levels after the beginning of the year or so, but just to let you know, THIS GAME *WILL* CONTINUE!!!  So don't you guys go anywhere (that goes for you two, too <points at DrZ and Ranger Rick>!!)


----------



## Wystan (Nov 22, 2005)

Added new Character Sheet.


----------



## LogicsFate (Dec 25, 2005)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Wystan (May 24, 2006)

Sad over the death of this game still....


----------



## Wystan (Jun 25, 2006)

Checking


----------



## Wystan (Jul 24, 2017)

Moo (11 years later)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2017)

Agh! Foul Threadcromancy! Warriors of light assemble!

(^_^)


----------

